# The Iron Ore Carriers



## calvin

hi what ever happen to all the orecarriers of the sixties and early seventies
was with w a souter on the
longstone
dunstanburgh castle
lindisfarne 
but remember others like welsh herald la colina silversand and shore cape franklin cape howe and ports like narvik murmansk sept isles nouadhibou monrovia mossamedes pepel victoria lulea and the dust good beer though.


----------



## cboots

I would imagine the demise of the UK steel industry did for them as well.
CBoots


----------



## vix

Yes, probably relegated to history...like walking the plank! Did Oremina, Craigallian, Pennyworth, Ravensworth...some good ships and SOME good ports! Vix


----------



## trotterdotpom

Lots of mentions of these ships on the site Calvin - see Denholms, Houlders and many more.

With the rationalisation of the steel industry in the UK, all the iron ore was taken to Port Talbot, Teesport and Glasgow (I think) and all carried in the big bulkies.
4 days in Vitoria turned into 18 hours in Tubarao - spoilsports!

John T.


----------



## calvin

Yep like us old seadog left to demise and linger in the memories some bloody good ones some rubbish.there was nothing like going to sept isles or murmansk in the middle of winter or heading south to nouadhibou and getting the weather forecast on the shipping programme of finistere and hearing that the weather was gentle to moderate breezes and yet you were in a flaming force 10 to 12 no the wonder we called the station gentl jesus never did get his weather right


----------



## trotterdotpom

calvin said:


> Yep like us old seadog left to demise and linger in the memories some bloody good ones some rubbish.there was nothing like going to sept isles or murmansk in the middle of winter or heading south to nouadhibou and getting the weather forecast on the shipping programme of finistere and hearing that the weather was gentle to moderate breezes and yet you were in a flaming force 10 to 12 no the wonder we called the station gentl jesus never did get his weather right


Yes, I recall battling sandstorms off Nouadhibou, crossing the hatches of mv Dunkyle to get to the bar down aft - a dark and lonly job but it had to be done!

The station known as "Gentle Jesus" was actually Monsanto Radio (CTV?), a Portuaguese naval station - the quality of their forecasts indicated that there were no windows in the building.

They were supposed to accept meteorological reports but were almost impossible to raise. I received an infringement notice once because they reported me for transmitting 5 seconds inside a "silence period" on the distress frequency. You had to say why you did whatever you did wrong and send it back to Geneva or somewhere, so I just wrote that it was unlikely that Monsanto heard me transmitting at that time as they never listen, and never heard anymore about it.

John T.


John T.


----------



## John Cassels

John,
Why didn't you take the tunnel. I thought all the Denholm Orey boats all
had tunnels through the starboard wing tanks.

JC


----------



## trotterdotpom

John Cassels said:


> John,
> Why didn't you take the tunnel. I thought all the Denholm Orey boats all
> had tunnels through the starboard wing tanks.
> 
> JC


Don't recall a tunnel, John, but in any case, time was of the essence!

John T.


----------



## beedeesea

My own first trip to sea was as junior R/O on Dunkyle, in '62, I think.
Falmouth to Seven Islands. As far as I can remember, there was a tunnel, but I thought it was on the port side?
Regards,
Brian


----------



## Argyll

Brian,
I think I may have sailed with you on the Dunkyle in '62, I joined her in Falmouth ,in drydock as I remember. I was senior apprentice anmd the junior ,doing his first trip was Les Mc Naughton from Dundee. Master D.R.Kidd a perfect gentleman the mate was Gerry Elwick. I think the senior R/O was from Manchester area but can't remember his name. the2/o was Vince Wallace who was later releived by Sandy Ferguson as far as I remember, The Bosun was from Liverpool who nick named me Slim on account of my name being Alistair, the Cook was Andy Lang .
Regards 
Argyll


----------



## beedeesea

Argyll,
Well,well,well.....still crazy after all these years! Boy, what a memory you have! You brought it all flooding back. My Chief's name was Tim Wall from Cheadle Hulme; he was a big motor-cycling fan. I still bear a scar from our crossing of the line ceremony on the trip to Vitoria......a jagged-edged can almost severed my little finger. King Neptune was a big bearded Cornish chippie named Derek Something. Also recall Vince Wallace switching on the radar while I was painting the scanner.......Elwick insisted I get down on my hands and knees and clean up the whole mess myself. Can't remember your name, but definitely do remember one of the Apps being from Tarbert; it's the only time I've come across the place in my life! Great to hear from you! It's a brilliant website, isn't it?
Regards
Brian


----------



## Tom Morton

I remember the tunnel on the Denholm ore carriers, down the starboard side. Once in Bone (Algeria) I was sent down the tunnel to look for stowaways, had done this before and it was just a walk in a poorly lit area. However , this time I was walking along and saw a pair of eyes. Did not switch the flashlight on, did not look further---just go the hell out of there and reported my findings. They picked a couple of hands and sent them down---sure enough they came back with a stowaway---felt really sorry for him as he was turned over to whatever authorities. I was about 17 and did not weigh probably more than 140 lbs!


----------



## Argyll

Brian,
My memory is good sometimes not all the time, until I read your thread i had no more mind , the tunnel was on the starboard side, was dispatched to suji on more than one occasion.I remember your chief as I bought a tape recorder from him. also the chippy now that you mentioned him. he used to sing a wee ditti about a ship called "La Estancia" one of Buries Markies. I agree it is a good site , at times I wonder about all the guys I worked with and what became of them , memories ,yes some bad , but the good ones outweigh them,
Argyll( Alistair Kernachan)


----------



## stephano

seem to remember all tunnels where on the star/b side dont know why.
alan


----------



## beedeesea

Alistair,
I was obviously wrong about the tunnel......the old Senior Moments are on the increase I'm afraid. If I remember rightly I think it was you who told me about an up-and-coming young singer/comedian who was doing the rounds in Glasgow at the time. His name was Billy Connolly; didn't 'e do well!
Did you ever hear what became of Dunkyle in the end?
Regards
Brian


----------



## Argyll

Brian,
on this occasion re- Billy Connely I don't remember talking to you about,but put that down to age. I do remember your chief was a guitar player who was a Shadows fan . as for Dunkyle I saw her many years later at the General terminas in Glasgow under the Greek flag I think it was ,discharging ore, what are you doing with youself now and where are you now living.
Alistair


----------



## beedeesea

Alistair,
I've been working my way steadily downwards since last we met! When I went ashore I worked for L.M.ERICSSON on exchange installation, then for the Irish Post Office Engineering Branch. Got married in '70; went to Oz for 5 years in '71. Returned home in '76, had 2 kids, a boy and girl, now both grown up. Worked for Irish Fertilizer Industries for the next 26 years. When they folded I decided to cut my losses and take time to smell the roses before it was too late. Since '76 have been living in Arklow, Co. Wicklow.
There wouldn't be too many people around who could match your sea-time, these days. Are you going to stick it out to the bitter end?
Regards
Brian (Duane)


----------



## Argyll

Brian,
I'Ve had qiute a chequered life, after Dunkyle I went to Naess Cavalier, Naess Clipper, Crinan, then I chucked it for a couple of years and worked ashore at Leyland motors in Lancashire, I then went back to sea on deck, as I did not sit my ticket, I ended up working for a private owned ferry company, sailing locally to Islay , I got a second bite of the cherry and sat and gained my mate hometrade the company chucked the run and I left and went to Robertsons of Glasgow then Gardeners, for the last 27 years I've been with Caledonian MacBrayne sailind as mate and 2nd mate which I' doing at the moment. I could have retired in December ,but I'm on the local run ( terminal being 5 miles from my house) I work 2 weeks on 2 weeks off plus 6 weeks leave per annum not bad for a failed Denholm app. I go back tomorrow will talk to you in 2
Regards 
Alistair.
Ps I'm also married with 2 grown up sons.


----------



## Sparks

*ore carriers*

Well you all made my day after reading through 'ore carrier memmories'.
Sept isles in and out in two hours, but the cod were out of this world. Black-out in Murmansk, steel coils across the Bay to Spain, finding a grocer outside the Dock Gates in Savona with wall to wall spirits, all under a fiver and emptying same before sailing, saily sked on R/T.......
Well I'm going to tell you all something about this tunnel after joining the Clarkeden (first of 4 ore boats) in Port Talbot. First night on board had a dream about a tunnel, lottsa green water, lights going out etc.etc. Kept quiet about it, as you do at that age and being in the local half the night before said dream, until we were half way down the bay, with gentle breezes and calm seas (Monsanto again,come a time I was getting reluctant to pass this onto the bridge, as all I got was will you look out of the windows Sparks and what do you see!!!!) shipping the green stuff and I though well there go today's meals until 2nd. enquired about my lack of presence down aft. Well this is where the tunnel was mentioned, went down and that's as far as I got.
You guys can laugh yor socks off, but it was down to the last cable tray bulkhead light etc. etc. No way Jose, till it flattened out.
There you go, good old days. Took a sentimental trip up the MSC on one of Liverpool's ferries last summer and even the steelworks at Irlam have gone.
Kind regards and continuing good health to all.


----------



## Sparks

Hello Alistair, wouldn't be Blair by chance? Met on said c/Mcbride ferry way back in early seventies. If so was Sparks with you on Clarkeden in 1965. Kind regards, Jan Gray


----------



## athinai

Anyone remember Ivanovich vessel "ORECREST" We Had many good visits to Port Talbot when on the Ore Charters in the Sixties, Fondest Memories of the Hotel on the Waterfront., 
Regards/


----------



## Fairfield

A lot of the old ore carriers went to Greeks and their charters were renegotiated with British Steel when Hunterston was delayed and they all came back to Glasgow with DAPO names!!!
Remember DUNKYLE became SUSIE and another old Denholm became ADY, GOTHLAND became DAPO SKY and caught fre when outbound from Glasgow and was scrapped at Faslane.
DAGHESTAN of Common Bros had about 2 or 3 renamings and came back under all of them!! Will need to look out some of these old stagers.


----------



## Les Gibson

My first 2 ships were ore carriers; Afghanistan, and Iron Crown both Commons managed. I was electrician on them from Feb. 1962 until June (Afghanistan) and July 1962 until Feb.1963. (Iron Crown) Yes, did Vittoria, Sept. Isle, Monrovia, Bone, Even a doubleheader Newport - Monrovia - Piombino (Italy) Algiers- Cardiff . (They were too big at 15,000 DWT for Port Talbot) Fond memories of it all. I think I lost the plot a little after that, joined Bank line- 18 months later came home!. Strange to say my Mates were still holding the bar up in Hebburn Progressive club just as they were when I left. I think some of them had been there all the time. Ray Evans said " Didn't even know you'd been away Les, get them in" So I got them in!


----------



## john shaw

Hi Calvin-- maybe we even sailed together? 
I was a Deck cadet with W.A Souter from 1972, then (quickly) 3rd Mate from 1973. I was in the Dunstanburgh Castle several times-- I truly loved the old "DBC". I was also on "Longstone", "Bamburgh Castle", "Irish Wasa" (formerly "Sheaf Wear"),and my first ever ship was "Scottish Wasa" which I remember was formerly "Iron something", possibly "iron Crown" as mentioned by Les above. I stayed with Souters thru their various incarnations as Souter Hamlet etc, spending most of the late 70s in the "Solvent" Essberger parcels tankers, before my last few trips in the M.O.C. bulkers Equinox/Esplanade.I left the sea in 1985.

Good, and bad, memories of the old ore-carriers. I must sort all my old photos!


----------



## kepowee

hi all has anybody got a photo of the tv morar ive been on lots of gallerys but cant seem to find one would be most gratefull ken powell


----------



## john shaw

The Scottish OreCarriers "Morar" can be found at:

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18437

regards.


----------



## Ian

(Thumb) I was on "LINDISFARNE" Tyne to Peru, payed off in the Tyne, bad ship in all respects


----------



## albatross1923

*scottish ore carriers*

i remember the scottish ore carriers well. charted by bisco. its rather odd that i worked the last 20 years ashore for british steel was 2nd engr on the following ships, mv arisaig, built 1957, lithgows port glasgow, broken up faslane 1972, gtv morar built lithgows, scrapped 1980, mv naess trader, have no information. 

took iron ore port talbot middlesborough from spain norway russia sweden west africa

doxfords did their stuff gas turbine least said better

albatross 1923


----------



## ARRANMAN35

*Naess Trader*

Hi Albatross 1923,

Naess Trader was broken up in Singapore in 1987,
she was:

1973 Zapata Trader
1980 Cora
1983 Zapata Trader,

Was 4/E on the Arisaig in 1958 and did one trip on the
Morar as supernumery in late 1960.

Cheers
Archie


----------



## Keith Adams

I posted a photo to the Gallery of the "UFFINGTON COURT" which ran between
UK W. Coast Ports to Narvik in the 40s and 50s... before deep sea specialty
vessels were built, Snowy.


----------



## aj hawker

*Iron Ore Wagons*

Hi All
For all you Denholm iron ore wagon buffs have just posted photos of the DUNKYLE, CLARKAVON, CLARKEDEN, CRINAN AND DEALMOUTH. Will post cargo ships later.
Cheers for now
AJ


----------



## aj hawker

*Iron Ore Wagons*

Hi Denholm Buffs
Have posted Sir Andrew Duncan (iron ore ) cargo vessels Clunepark, Glenpark
& Clarkspey.
Cheers AJ


----------



## jim barnes

was on the DUKESGARTH tunnel stbd side of course? creepy place to be in the early hours in bad weather heading midships for the 4 to 8 watch all alone? any pictures of the DUKE?


----------



## john shaw

Jim-- pics at:

http://www.wellandcanal.ca/salties/d/dukesgarth/garth.htm

http://www.merchant-navy.net/Pictures/dukesgarth.html


----------



## aj hawker

*dukesgarth*



jim barnes said:


> was on the DUKESGARTH tunnel stbd side of course? creepy place to be in the early hours in bad weather heading midships for the 4 to 8 watch all alone? any pictures of the DUKE?


Hi Jim 
Will post picture of Dukesgarth to this site later was in her in 1963, was fed up of the Sept-iles after six months.
Regards AJ


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

Been reading about the ore carriers I did my first 6 months as trainee R/O on the Avistone/GBSV mostly on the La Goulette Bone Algiers Tunis and once to Conakry runs and usually ended up in Middlesbro, Avistone was an ex Fort or
Empire boat if I remember correctly Owned by Aviation & Shipping Co, Jock Purvis was the owner and he had three ex WW2 ships Avisbank Avismere and Avistone. Havent heard what became of the ships or Company but expect
they went the way of all the ore carriers. After Marconi I joined AWA in Australia and now retired in Adelaide. Regards Ern Barrett


----------



## thall

*BISCO ships at Immingham Dock*

I am new to the site and have been interested in the comments about the iron ore ships many of you sailed on.

Unfortunately I never did get to sea(always my amibition as a kid) but in the late 60's did work for Carlbom Shipping Agents at Immingham Dock who acted as agents for the ore being imported by BISCO destined forthe steelworks at S****horpe.

I remember well the Denholm boats in particular Sir Andrew Duncan, Houlders, Lyle , Cory and many others and was always welcomed on board by the captains with beer etc!!(Frogger)

thall


----------



## Hague

*Bisco*



thall said:


> I am new to the site and have been interested in the comments about the iron ore ships many of you sailed on.
> 
> Unfortunately I never did get to sea(always my amibition as a kid) but in the late 60's did work for Carlbom Shipping Agents at Immingham Dock who acted as agents for the ore being imported by BISCO destined forthe steelworks at S****horpe.
> 
> I remember well the Denholm boats in particular Sir Andrew Duncan, Houlders, Lyle , Cory and many others and was always welcomed on board by the captains with beer etc!!(Frogger)
> 
> thall


Thall,
Not forgetting the ships of John I. Jacobs - Beechwood, Cherrywood etc,etc and those of Silver Line, SilverSand, SilverCrag etc,.
These type of ships were replaced in the early 70s by ships of the Kaiser Fleet (Frisco). Trentwood, Gene Trefethen (130k) and various Panamax (69k).
Elwood Mead did not quite make the delivery due an accident 26.12.72 in English Channel.
Brgds
Hague


----------



## non descript

thall said:


> I am new to the site and have been interested in the comments about the iron ore ships many of you sailed on.
> 
> Unfortunately I never did get to sea(always my amibition as a kid) but in the late 60's did work for Carlbom Shipping Agents at Immingham Dock who acted as agents for the ore being imported by BISCO destined forthe steelworks at S****horpe.
> 
> I remember well the Denholm boats in particular Sir Andrew Duncan, Houlders, Lyle , Cory and many others and was always welcomed on board by the captains with beer etc!!(Frogger)
> 
> thall


Carlbom Shipping, were and still are one of the nicest companies around. Years ago I took my young son up to Immingham to visit the *China Pride* and Carlbom (the company and the man) could not have taken more care and interest.


----------



## Mick quinn

*La Colina*

Calvin

Served on the La Colina Official Number 187793 registered London GRT 7212.48, NRT 3383.70 bhp 4000 from 2 Oct 1973 to 30 November 1973 running between Murmansk and BISCO Workington. Really interesting run, escorted trip ashore in Murmansk to duty free shop only courtesy of AK 47 clad Russian soldiers! Shoreside in Workington was not much better! Was only too glad to get back to Houlder Bros and real ships.

Kind regards

Mick Quinn (ex AB)


----------



## calvin

souter ore carriers were longstone lindisfarne bamburgh castle cheviot dunstanburgh castle alnwick castle then tere was sheaf boats crest,field royal and chartered baltic wasa irish wasa if memoriy serves well souter went on managing ben line ships for a time


----------



## john shaw

Calvin

almost correct with the above mate.

The "Bamburgh" ore carriers are correct-- though the DBC and the Alnwick Castle were actually 105,000dwt bulkers rather than the traditional "ore-carrier"

The "Sheaf" ore-carriers were the Sheaf Wear (later Irish Wasa as mentioned by you, so two bites at the same cherry!) and Sheaf Field.

The other managed ore carrier (Whitwill Cole/Salen) was "Scottish Wasa" (ex Iron Crown)

As to your Ben Line reference, it was the other way round I,m afraid-- Ben Line took over the remaining Souter-owned ships on acquiring the controlling interest of the Sheaf Steam and Bamburgh Shipping companies in 1976


----------



## Seemore

Hi all
Just like to add a few ore carriers I sailed on 1957 River Afton - Bamburgh Castle 1960 - Dalhanna 1960 and Lindisfarne1961, photo of the River Afton would be appreciated 
seemore


----------



## jd0459

Hi To All The Denholm Lads Do You Recall Unloading In Workington And Going Ashore To The Watering Hols Ie The Coastgard,honky Tonk Ect. Iremember On Lad I Sailed With He Told Me Workington Was The Best, His Name Was Angus Galbraith I Thik He Was From The Isle Of Baara
Jd


----------



## Raz Jones

John Cassels said:


> John,
> Why didn't you take the tunnel. I thought all the Denholm Orey boats all
> had tunnels through the starboard wing tanks.
> 
> JC


I don't remember the Gleddoch or Arisaig having a tunnel through the starboard wing tanks but Clarkeden and Clarkavon certainly had them
Regards to All
Ray


----------



## Ray Mac

Souter Bros now OSG Still going strong.

Couple of Iron ore Wagons I was on Pennyworth and Knob Lake Dagliesh and CTB Knob Lake unoffical seamans strike 1961 Baltimore. both vessels had tunnels from midships.

ray


----------



## muldonaich

Raz Jones said:


> I don't remember the Gleddoch or Arisaig having a tunnel through the starboard wing tanks but Clarkeden and Clarkavon certainly had them
> Regards to All
> Ray


there was no tunnels on gleddoch or ormsary kev.


----------



## John Cassels

Ray , was never on Gleddoch but the Arisaig was my first ship as 3rd.mate
in 1966 and she did have a tunnel. "Jogi " Blair was master.


----------



## Raz Jones

John, I sailed as AB on Arisaig Jan/60 until until June/60, Master was E D Macgregor I am a little confused about tunnel now so I shall take your good word for it, I remember being on Clarkeden and we stole a keg of beer whilst taking stores aboard in Port Talbot and we hid it in tunnel until we sailed, glad to say we got away with it too Ha Ha
Regards Ray


----------



## John Cassels

Yes Ray , SantaPortablo brings back many memories . Spent a good part of
the '66 strike there,
Bye the way , E.D. still alive and well. Was operated for cancer not so long
ago but has recovered well. Clarkeden was also my first ship as 2nd.mate in
'68 or '69.
brgds - john


----------



## Raz Jones

John, I sailed in Clarkeden on three seperate occasions between 1960 and 65, The Masters were Cormack, Dunnet and Furneaux. I'm glad to hear that ED is still alive and well seemed to be a nice chap as I remember. I myself had surgery for throat cancer five years ago and now have a Trachyostomy, the result I suppose of smoking all those duty free cigarettes and tobacco so many years ago.
Regards-Ray


----------



## daytona600

*Orecrest*

I have only found this one reference to Orecrest. My Father was the Radio Officer on MV Orecrest in the early sixties, and he always referred to her as his favorite ship. Anyone remember her?



athinai said:


> Anyone remember Ivanovich vessel "ORECREST" We Had many good visits to Port Talbot when on the Ore Charters in the Sixties, Fondest Memories of the Hotel on the Waterfront.,
> Regards/


----------



## eddy260

irish wassa theres a ship i havent heard of almost forgot i done a run to murmask on her thanks for jogging the old memory


----------



## ron fletcher

Very fond of the Cape Howe asit was my first ship.Did one trip on the Beechwood was't that keen on her.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I sailed in the Pennyworth and the Monksgarth. Both good ships, good crowds and decent grub, but boring as hell because there was nothing to do but chipping, scraping, painting and bloody sugi. I couldnt wait to get back to general cargo ships.
Pat


----------



## duffield

Hi all. Mention of the River Afton and Dalhanna brought back memories. Were'nt they managed by Huntings of Newcastle?I sailed on the Duffield after she had been converted from a tanker to a bulk carrier. Only carried one cargo of iron ore before she went on California to Japan run carrying timber. Long trips but great ports at either end.


----------



## rokerman

Hi,
I was with Souters from 71 to 75 as deck apprentice, then last 6 months uncertified 3rd Mate. Sailed on Scottish Wasa twice, Longstone, Sheaf Field and Stolt Sheaf. Long time ago but happy memories. 
Scottish Wasa and Longstone were iron ore carriers, Sheaf Field general cargo and Stolt Sheaf chemical tanker.
Joined my first ship Scottish Wasa at drydock South Shields. First foreign port Murmansk in January !!!!!!!!



Colin Coates


----------



## rokerman

Unless my mind is playing tricks on me the Sheaf Field was a general cargo ship and not an an iron ore carrier. I sailed on the Sheaf Field in the early seventies. I am now doubting my sanity !!!!!!


----------



## rokerman

I am now doubting my own name. !!!!!!! I was on a general cargo ship for sure. But it may have been the Sheaf Crest not the Sheaf Field!!!! Being out of the navy for 33 years I have been racking my brain as to the correct name


----------



## captsunlight

I was on the Sheaf Field as 2nd Mate in the late 60's it was definately Ore carrier as was the Sheaf Wear.

Cheers
Mike Allan


----------



## Peter Cheseldine

duffield said:


> Hi all. Mention of the River Afton and Dalhanna brought back memories. Were'nt they managed by Huntings of Newcastle?I sailed on the Duffield after she had been converted from a tanker to a bulk carrier. Only carried one cargo of iron ore before she went on California to Japan run carrying timber. Long trips but great ports at either end.


Dalhanna--managed by Huntings.Sailed on her as Jnr. Eng 1969/70. Only one trip before being transferred to Thamesfield (tanker) in Singapore.If I remember correctly Dalhanna used to roll heavily in drydock!!!
Peter


----------



## TonyAllen

*Avistone*



ernhelenbarrett said:


> Been reading about the ore carriers I did my first 6 months as trainee R/O on the Avistone/GBSV mostly on the La Goulette Bone Algiers Tunis and once to Conakry runs and usually ended up in Middlesbro, Avistone was an ex Fort or
> Empire boat if I remember correctly Owned by Aviation & Shipping Co, Jock Purvis was the owner and he had three ex WW2 ships Avisbank Avismere and Avistone. Havent heard what became of the ships or Company but expect
> they went the way of all the ore carriers. After Marconi I joined AWA in Australia and now retired in Adelaide. Regards Ern Barrett


Hi sailed on Avistone feb55/April see my reply to the thread under what have you seen that lubbers never will cheers Tony Allen


----------



## styne

Anyone remember Davey Hill chippie..from jarrow?


----------



## David Williams

*Ore Boats*

Hi Calvin.
Did a couple of trips on the Orelia.Port Talbot,Bone(North Africa),
Narvik,Irlam on the Manchester Ship Canal.Nice little ship,but did
roll a bit,but soon get used to it.

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## alex clark

styne said:


> Anyone remember Davey Hill chippie..from jarrow?


Yes.Davie lived in the next street to me,also did my first trip to sea with him in 1964.MV.Edenmore. We were in collision in the English Channel.Unfortunatley Davie died about 4 years ago. Reg a. clark.


----------



## Nick Balls

Saw the Houlders boats but sailed with the opposition (Mavrolean)
I haven't really been following to closely but I sailed on both the Victore and the Finnamore Meadow and remember a few names such as Captain Newson and John Blamires (2/0)
Always the same. Good times on bad ships! Tins of Tennents in Glasgow and Champagne in Murmansk! . I know I was once on the Bridge in dense fog going down the Kola inlet waiting for us to be blow out of the water by the soviet fleet..........They never did ! but fished the 2/E out of the water a couple of nights after we arrived and saved his life!! (Drunk again) 
Then it was back to Betty's


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

jim barnes said:


> was on the DUKESGARTH tunnel stbd side of course? creepy place to be in the early hours in bad weather heading midships for the 4 to 8 watch all alone? any pictures of the DUKE?


Rievaulx, Ribblehead, Redcar and Ripon had Stbd tunnels and winter NA was wierd when leaving the engine room going for'd you could see the ship bending quite clearly as the o/h lights disappeared and re-appeared.....(Thumb)


----------



## Steven Lamb

*M/V Gothland - Me 1st trip !*

Ahoy there ! anybody still around from my 1st trip to sea as Junior Sparks in March 1974 on that mighty fine vessel ? Still picture the faces but some of the names have escaped my "grey matter"
At the time mainly all the Officers onboard were from the Strathclyde region and I believe I was the only English bloke onboard. Nonetheless they made me feel at home and I had a bloody memorable trip ! Think the lecky's name was Dave Sillet ? with his piercing blue eyes he reckoned he was better looking than Paul Newman the actor and could pull any women on two legs !! 
My soul mate & senior apprentice was Eddie Morning from Dumbarton his old man worked at the Ballantines whiskey factory down the road and was a local councillor. I'm not ashamed to say that my 1st foreign port was the spoil heaps of Noadibou ! At least the fishing was good !
A couple of runs to Murmansk on the bounce made up for the disappointment of the Sahara as both me & the 2nd mate fell in love with a couple of fine looking Olga's up the road. No chance of getting them back onboard for a ship visit though !! 
Southbank Labour Club was a slightly different kettle of fish - as we discharged at Redcar. Being young and innocent at the time me and some of my comrades piled in there for more than a memorable night !
Stayed onboard for approx 3 months during which time I nurtured the taste for Tennants Wee-Goldies (complete with spanner) and 4-Bells dark rum ! 
The food onboard was wholesome and conjured up under the watchful eye of the Ch Steward Davie who was the minder / keeper of the ships pidgeon "Hector".
The mass majority of us all paid-off under scutiny of HM Customs at Greenock and I for one paid-off in the RED ! Those days it was the silly Marconi £12, £24 or £36 per month thing. Needless to say Bob Porter in the Liverpool office (remember him ?) gave me a good bol...king !! and I reassured him that I'd squared my slopchest / subs by cheque ok. In the same breath I gave Bob a wry smile and declared that i'd had a most memorable 1st trip to sea ! If any of you guys from the Gothland are still with us please e-mail back.


----------



## Baltic Wal

Ian J. Huckin said:


> Rievaulx, Ribblehead, Redcar and Ripon had Stbd tunnels and winter NA was wierd when leaving the engine room going for'd you could see the ship bending quite clearly as the o/h lights disappeared and re-appeared.....(Thumb)


Rievaulx also had a port tunnel, not sure if it went forward of midships though.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

Baltic Wal said:


> Rievaulx also had a port tunnel, not sure if it went forward of midships though.


Wal, 100% right about the Port tunnel, did it come out by Chippies shop? that seems to ring a bell.

Meantime, here is what I remember running like a liitle girl aft down the stbd tunnel....creaking, dripping wet, rusty and spookier than crap. Entered the engine room by the central ballast eductor which was fwd of leckies workshop. Down a level (on Rievaulx) to the two DC main air compressors where the 2/E slept. Have I got it right?

Oh happy days....well, there were happier ones....(Thumb)


----------



## johnandhelen

*M.V Orecrest*

Hi to you all,
Just a quick message to daytona 600, I was Apprentice Officer on the
Orecrest in 1960 and the Sparks was nicknamed splash, cant remember his real
name but think it was something Like Waterfall anyway if this is any help
please let me Know, I can add that before I joined The Orecrest My Brother
was 3rd mate on it and that was Derek Simmons, and in fact I had his cabin
when I Joined and yes it was a very good ship, not over keen on the ports of
call but thats another story.

Regards Johnandhelen


----------



## stan mayes

Hi John,
Was Captain Jamieson in Orecrest during your time?
Regards
Stan


----------



## calvin

hi rokerman the sheaf cargo ships were tyne and crest the wear and field were ore carriers then a sdi4/15 launched as the new sheaf field round 1073


----------



## chadburn

Rokerman, Souters had a very close relationship with my old Company Maritime Overseas and at a later date took over the mangement of two of my old ships Har Addir became Yamato and the Har Saggi became the Chihaya. Another vessel of the same class was also managed by Souter's she was the Mount Katherina which became the Mikasa, any knowledge of them?. When I went for my interview for Maritime it was at the Merchant Navy Hotel in Middlesbrough where the Chief was staying and there was also a Souters Super present at the time,(1967).


----------



## tsell

My first trip was with Souters, on the 'Sheaf Arrow' 1950. Loaded iron ore at what was then called Factori Franco Belza, up river from Bilbao.

Taff


----------



## Thenavigator4

*Ore Carriers*

I certainly remember the ore carriers, my first ship was the La Colina a Buries Markes Vessel, Pepel, Narvik, St Johns into Port Talbot and workington. The thing I remeber most was the hosing down and sujiing after sailing! Loading never took more than 18-24 hours!(Ouch) Still I sailed on other bulkers with the company mostly grain (the pain). The 2 new ships had tunnels on both sides, along with government paid for de-gaussing gear in them. Never did work out the logic of the degaussing gear in the middle sixties.
Ernest


----------



## STANLEY GREENING

Hi All.
My first trip to sea was on the "Joya McCance" as deck-boy ( I was nicknamed "SPIDER" ) from April/62 till June/62 first foreign port was Conakry and I couldn't believe how hot it was. Also went to Murmansk and I couldn't believe how cold it was.
One time we had a dart tournament (crew v Officers) and a party afterwards, a few beers later some carrots and tomatoes were thrown around, and I threw an egg at the Chief mate, I got charged with "Attacking an Officer on the high seas with a blunt instrument" namely one hard boiled egg! Only after I was paying-off was the charge dropped. It sure kept me in check the rest of the trip.
I also sailed on the MONKSGARTH from Aug/69 till Oct/69 as AB, joined her in Bremerhaven, when a whole new crew were flown out. Anyone sail on those ships during the dates I mentioned? if so let me know. 
Cheers 
Stan Greening (JOCK)


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hello again Stan (after 47 years).
I was junior R/O aboard JOYA MCCANCE at the same time you were there. I remember talking to you on the poop the day you joined, but the only name I ever knew you by was Spider.
I remember that everone got on well together from Captain Neale downwards. 
I was there at the darts tournament, and remember the egg throwing incident, but I am pretty sure that it landed on the neck of the chief engineer, Len Parr. I can tell you after all these years that the charge of "Attacking an officer with a blunt instrument, namely one hard-boiled egg" was a joke on the part of the Bosun with the chief participating in it. The chief took it for what it was - bit of fun! I remember toward the end of the voyage, the Bosun was on the bridge talking to the mate (Mr. Hedger) when the chief came in. I remember the chief saying, "look, its gone on long enough, look how miserable the poor little sod is, tell him, it was a joke!" The bosun said "Leave it until after payoff, first bit of peace we've had down below!" 
To me the JOYA MCCANCE was a wonderful ship, I had had an awful time on my first voyage in Blue Star and it was great to be with such a grand lot as the officers and crew of JOYA MCCANCE. On my three voyages, we did Conakry twice and Seven Islands once, ending in layup at Barry (Docked in Newport). Nearly everyone else transferred to MABEL WARWICK, coming out of layup. My radio company wouldn't let me go, so I was sent to FREDERICK T. EVERARD instead!
Here is a picture I took on the forecastle head on the last morning at sea before layup. I do believe that is you, 2nd from right with just head showing.

Best wishes
Bob Wilson

PS
I met Len Parr again years later and he still remembered the egg incident!


----------



## maeken

hi ian, first ship was mv reivaulx. joined her in 1966 as 5th. engineer.
c/eng was ken cole
cheers
frank carroll


----------



## THE CAPE CRUSADER

Spent my first trip on the Cape Nelson, joined her June 75 at the General terminus in Glasgow. Sailed a couple of days later to Kirkenes, Norway and after discharging in Glasgow we headed south to Nouhadibou West Africa.
A year later joined the Cape Howe in Belfast dry dock and sailed for Septiba bay Brazil...Great times for a young guy...still not bettered.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Shipbuilder and Heathenscot - wow, all that guilt for all those years, finally laid to rest on SN! You can sleep soundly now, Stan - you threw the egg but the yolk was on you!

Great story.

John T.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

My first ship as Trainee Makee-learnie Sparks was the Avistone/GBSV ex
Empire Martaban in 1954 on the Iron Ore run Middlesbro to Tunis, Bone, La Goulette.Algiers,Conakry to name a few, not quite built for the ore trade we did a fair bit of rolling around the ocean, an impressive Shipping Company name of "The Aviation and Shipping Company" commonly known as one of Jock Purves's he had 4 ex wartime built ships, AvisBank,Avismoat,Avismere and Avistone, but dont think the Company lasted too long.
Ern Barrett


----------



## TonyAllen

ernhelenbarrett said:


> My first ship as Trainee Makee-learnie Sparks was the Avistone/GBSV ex
> Empire Martaban in 1954 on the Iron Ore run Middlesbro to Tunis, Bone, La Goulette.Algiers,Conakry to name a few, not quite built for the ore trade we did a fair bit of rolling around the ocean, an impressive Shipping Company name of "The Aviation and Shipping Company" commonly known as one of Jock Purves's he had 4 ex wartime built ships, AvisBank,Avismoat,Avismere and Avistone, but dont think the Company lasted too long.
> Ern Barrett


Hi Ern I joined the Avistone at Birkenhead on 12 feb 1955 paid off in middlesbrough 30 April I was a first trip catering boy and I was sea sick for 2 days, and was scubbing the bathroom in my own spew till one of the officers sent me back to my bunk and finished the job for me I grew up on that ship and I have a great affection for her.When I was on blue funnel my dad sent me a newspaper cutting saying she had been in a collision in the med,I dont knowwhat the outcome was I was going to rejoin her in middlesbrough but the pool sent me to blue funnel and I stayed there for quite a while 


Kind regards Tony Allen


----------



## Shipbuilder

Tony,
AVISTONE became TURKIYE and was finally broken up at Istanbul in 1972.
Bob


----------



## patchas

*Ore Carriers*

I sailed as a deck apprentice on MV Sagamore ( Furness Withy ) joined in Rotterdam in 1960. Visited Sept Isles, Conakry, Bone Vittoria and many other out of the way places


----------



## TonyAllen

Shipbuilder said:


> Tony,
> AVISTONE became TURKIYE and was finally broken up at Istanbul in 1972.
> Bob


Bob.thank you, any other news about the collision? Regards Tony


----------



## tondav3137

Hi I was on the "Redcar" in 1960 we did Seven Islands, and Vitoria, got out, being chippy I could never get ashore what with ballasting and taking on fresh water. In Vitoria we anchored out for three weeks and then only eight hours along side, by the way the Redcar had a tunnel full length on the starboard side, when ballesting you would leg it down the tunnel open a valve and then leg it back on deck to open the opposite valve on the port side in the hope if you moved fast enough you would keep the ship in trim.


----------



## STANLEY GREENING

Hi again Shipbuilder/Trotterdotpom.
Your right Bob, that's me on the poop of the "Joya McCance" imagine 47 years ago, I'm now retired and living in Hope. BC Canada.
I sailed again with the Chief Mate ( Mr Hedger) think it was on the CLARKEDEN (could be wrong) 9th/Jan/1965 till 20th/Mar/1965 although on that trip there was another Chief mate so I'm not sure what Mr Hedger's position was. 
On the Joya McCance I remember talking to Len Parr ( Chief Engineer ) while he was sun-bathing on deck, and said to him "you get good money for doing next to nothing", he told me "I get paid for what I know, not for what I do". I told him "same with me", he says "Your way over-paid".
I left the navy in 1970, jumped ship (MV ARANDA) in Sydney Australia, got married, left Aus for Toronto Canada, obtained a diploma in Electronics after which I worked in the cable-tv business for 10years, then from 1981 till I retired in 2005, I tested "Inertial Navigation Systems" with Lytton Systems.
A friend and I fish on the Fraser river, and we caught 500lb. of salmon between us last year, and about 300lb. this year, my biggest was 29lb.
I golf 6 days a week, have an electric cart that I drive from my house to the golf course (takes 3 minutes) the weather in Hope is quite mild and we may lose 2-4 weeks golfing in the winter.
So, from deck boy on the Joya McCance 47 years ago till my retirement I'm more fortunate than most. Who else do you know that has seen as much of the world as we have.
Thanks for the memories Bob I wouldn't change a thing, wish I could be back there now, just the one trip. lol.
Regards 
Stan (spider)


----------



## KenM

Steven Lamb said:


> Ahoy there ! anybody still around from my 1st trip to sea as Junior Sparks in March 1974 on that mighty fine vessel ? Still picture the faces but some of the names have escaped my "grey matter"
> At the time mainly all the Officers onboard were from the Strathclyde region and I believe I was the only English bloke onboard. Nonetheless they made me feel at home and I had a bloody memorable trip ! Think the lecky's name was Dave Sillet ? with his piercing blue eyes he reckoned he was better looking than Paul Newman the actor and could pull any women on two legs !!
> My soul mate & senior apprentice was Eddie Morning from Dumbarton his old man worked at the Ballantines whiskey factory down the road and was a local councillor. I'm not ashamed to say that my 1st foreign port was the spoil heaps of Noadibou ! At least the fishing was good !
> A couple of runs to Murmansk on the bounce made up for the disappointment of the Sahara as both me & the 2nd mate fell in love with a couple of fine looking Olga's up the road. No chance of getting them back onboard for a ship visit though !!
> Southbank Labour Club was a slightly different kettle of fish - as we discharged at Redcar. Being young and innocent at the time me and some of my comrades piled in there for more than a memorable night !
> Stayed onboard for approx 3 months during which time I nurtured the taste for Tennants Wee-Goldies (complete with spanner) and 4-Bells dark rum !
> The food onboard was wholesome and conjured up under the watchful eye of the Ch Steward Davie who was the minder / keeper of the ships pidgeon "Hector".
> The mass majority of us all paid-off under scutiny of HM Customs at Greenock and I for one paid-off in the RED ! Those days it was the silly Marconi £12, £24 or £36 per month thing. Needless to say Bob Porter in the Liverpool office (remember him ?) gave me a good bol...king !! and I reassured him that I'd squared my slopchest / subs by cheque ok. In the same breath I gave Bob a wry smile and declared that i'd had a most memorable 1st trip to sea ! If any of you guys from the Gothland are still with us please e-mail back.


That brought back memories of the Marconi pay system. Was trying to remember Bob Porters name. Ta


----------



## calvin

remember souters ore carriers were bamburgh castle lindisfarne longstone cheviot dunstanburgh castle sheaf wear and field also baltic wasa and irish wasa on charter and management the cargo ones were sheaf tyne crest and royal also think they had alnwick castle


----------



## chadburn

Souters were very much involved with my old Company Maritime Overseas and went on to manage all of the the last Furness Company built OBO's, four in all.
Har Addir becoming Yamato 
Mount Katherina becoming Mikasa
Har Saggi becoming Chihaya
Mount Eden kept her name.
Souters managed the above in the early 1980's.
I served on both the Har Addir (four trips) and one trip on the Har Saggi for Maritime O., before I went on to Reefers. When I was interviewed for the Har Addir ( whilst she was in build) a Souter's Engineering Super was present and that was in 1967 my first Contracting job as it was known in those days.


----------



## Ernieab

jd0459 said:


> Hi To All The Denholm Lads Do You Recall Unloading In Workington And Going Ashore To The Watering Hols Ie The Coastgard,honky Tonk Ect. Iremember On Lad I Sailed With He Told Me Workington Was The Best, His Name Was Angus Galbraith I Thik He Was From The Isle Of Baara
> Jd


Hi Jd, was just trawling thru the pages for names i might know and noticed Angus Galbraith,I saild with him on the MV Northern Enterprise,owned by ALCAN and managed by Denholms,that was in 1987, I'm sure he was a Barra man.
regards,
Ernie Lindsay


----------



## BBBSTEEL

calvin said:


> remember souters ore carriers were bamburgh castle lindisfarne longstone cheviot dunstanburgh castle sheaf wear and field also baltic wasa and irish wasa on charter and management the cargo ones were sheaf tyne crest and royal also think they had alnwick castle


I sailed on Sheaf Field (iron ore) Sheaf Field (General Cargo - not an SD14 but a Doxford Engined liberty replacement and a sister to the Sheaf Crest) Did my time on the ore carriers Lindisfarne, Cheviot, Scottish Vasa but being allergic to North Atlantic and appreciative of J A Pan's charms I volunteered for Sheaf Tyne and the others to go world wide. The married men tended to stay around the UK, being tossed around in Neptune's tennis court. My brother preceded me and was still with Souters, on the Dunstanbugh Castle, when I did a ship delivery to Canada and decided to take their dollars for a living.


----------



## doc2009

*Denholms*

Can anyone what became of the Neas Pioneer Joined her in Hamberg loaded ore in Sweden the over to Philly. I remember she had a tunnel up the starboard side. Myself and another A.B nearly missed her had a good night in Boyles bar, We were made to sweep the hole for keeping her back soon sweated of our hangovers.


----------



## John Cassels

Pioneer must be long gone by now.

I was on her in '69 and she had a Spanish crowd . When were you there ?.


----------



## David Campbell

Was 2nd Engineer on the Naess Pioneer in 1962 running from Hamburg to Newport News. I would like to hear more, too the Master then was J.B. Whyly and the C/E was D. Smith. Regards.


----------



## ARRANMAN35

*Naess Pioneer*



John Cassels said:


> Pioneer must be long gone by now.
> 
> I was on her in '69 and she had a Spanish crowd . When were you there ?.


Hi,
Sold to Greek owners in 1973, broken up, after a severe fire,
at Santander in 1979.

Archie.


----------



## doc2009

John Cassels said:


> Pioneer must be long gone by now.
> 
> I was on her in '69 and she had a Spanish crowd . When were you there ?.


Hi John was on her 1971. If remember she had mostlly a scotish crew from the island spoke mainly in gaelic to each other. The rest of use were from of the dock street pool at Algate east.


----------



## m.davies343

Hi All
This thread has brought back a lot of memories for me.I was born and raised in Port Talbot.My first ore waggon( and first ship), was the Orecrest, twice!!A total of 9 months1966/7.Also the Clarkavon 1969 and La Colina 1970.After Margam Wharf closed I had the Orotava Bridge 1970/71,Lackenby 1981,and Appleby 1982.The big ships werent the same though.


----------



## John Cassels

m.davies343 said:


> Hi All
> This thread has brought back a lot of memories for me.I was born and raised in Port Talbot.My first ore waggon( and first ship), was the Orecrest, twice!!A total of 9 months1966/7.Also the Clarkavon 1969 and La Colina 1970.After Margam Wharf closed I had the Orotava Bridge 1970/71,Lackenby 1981,and Appleby 1982.The big ships werent the same though.


Ah , Santa Portablo , what memories !.

Is the Grand , the Willow Tree , Lamb and Flag etc . still going strong ?.


----------



## wagonmound

My time in this type of ship was relatively short and uninteresting. I would say the attraction was there for the married man who could expect to be home fairly frequently.


----------



## ALAN TYLER

wagonmound said:


> My time in this type of ship was relatively short and uninteresting. I would say the attraction was there for the married man who could expect to be home fairly frequently.


Admittedly the "cargo,s" weren,t too much to talk about, though the places you sailed to were varied and sometimes exciting especially on the smaller ships. Granted the short trips were handy coming back to great ports such as Port Talbot, Birkenhead, Newport, Avonmouth,Hartlepool (of monkey fame) and North Shields.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

I thoroughly enjoyed three years on the Rievaulx and Ribblehead. All the regular NA ports plus the Narvik and Murmansk runs. But also Brasil and Spain...W. Africa was not so good. Ore carrier home ports were all brilliant provided you got the time ashore. I enjoyed being an apprentice/Ore Carrier man....still proud of it.


----------



## Warder54

*My 1st trip*

Hi, been fun reading all the Ore carrier posts!
My first trip after NSTS Gravesend was the MV La Estancia bulk carrier in June 1969. Joined with a pal from Thanet Tech catering college Colin French. It was also my first time flying, as I was flown from London to Rotterdam to join the ship - all very exciting! The crew was full of "characters" Peter Crees the chief cook - openly Gay, great cook and a laugh a minute, Shelty an AB always drunk and trying to jump ship - anywhere! he was stopped at the gangway in Monrovia wearing about 6 layers of clothing staggering about hoping his ploy would not be noticed - I'm sure all his fines courtesy of the skipper must have matched his wages on most trips!! Skipper was a Mr Shiells if I remember correctly. I paid off just before Christmas with the princely sum of £106 after bond and deductions - still have the pay slip (*))

Happy days!


----------



## calum maciver

Good to read all the stories about the ore carriers,sailed on a few of Denholms in the 60s, Clarkeden,Duncraig twice,Naess Trader in 1972,that was her last trip for Denholms,I believe she was scrapped after that.What a great site keep it up.
Calum Maciver.


----------



## shieldrow

*Ore Carriers to the Tyne*

Came across an interesting Iron Company ledger when carrying out research for my latest book "The Conside Trilogy".

The ledger contains an entry for every ore carrier that docked at the old Tyne ore terminal from 1953 to 1964 when the terminal closed.
The ledger by either the TIC or Consett Iron Company. Each vessell is named in chronological order from first to last, cargo carried (ore type) not port although if you knew that Kiruna "B" ore was shipped from Narvik and say Carol Lake was Sept Isle then you can work out loading port. The ledger also contains tonnage discharged and when the ship arrived and sailed.
The figures are quite interesting in that 28,828,000 tons were dischaged from a total of 1,347 vessels. The first vessel being the Twickenham (abt 9,000T) although the first official cargo was 15,000 tons of ore from Bone carried by the River Afton. the last ship was Commons Daghestan with a load from Narvik.

The list of ships is interesting in that from what I can see all the larger UK flag ore carriers had at least one trip to the Tyne this includes:-
Huntings- Afton,Dalhanna & Inverfield
Common- All seven, 5 x Iron and two 'stans
Souter - All six. Iron Ore Transport-Ruth Lake, Knob Lake & Sept Isles
Denholms- All five large carriers plus Gleddoch,Crinan, Craigallian & Clarkeden.
Mabel Warwick & Joya Mc Cance plus Oregis, Orelia & Oredian.
Bolton- All four. Pennyworth and Warkworth. Sagamore Edenmore.
Cory- All fourth 'garths. Silverline- 2 Silver, 2 'gates.
Lyle- Cape Franklyn, Nelson, Howe and Baron Inchape.

Others include Trinculo,Finnamore Meadow, Welsh Herald, Victore, Gothland, Foreland, Glyntawe, Rosewood & Oakwood?, Zinnia & Ixia.

Two smaller ones included La Collina and Phillipe LD.

Uglands was also well represented with all their 'ita ships such as Carmencita, Livanita etc as were the old Swedish stalwarts Rautus, Raunala, Porjus and Pajala.

The largest cargo unloaded was 39,583 tons of Cerro Bolivar ore carried by the Liberian Ore Prince owned by National Bulk Carriers in June 1962.

A further interesting trend shown in the ledger was the gradual changeover from traditional cargo ships of circa 9,000T dwt to the specialist ore carriers starting with the River Afton and the Rautus and Raunala.
Unfortunately I have to give the ledger back to its owner but I have gleaned some of the info.

Regards


----------



## muldonaich

shieldrow said:


> Came across an interesting Iron Company ledger when carrying out research for my latest book "The Conside Trilogy".
> 
> The ledger contains an entry for every ore carrier that docked at the old Tyne ore terminal from 1953 to 1964 when the terminal closed.
> The ledger by either the TIC or Consett Iron Company. Each vessell is named in chronological order from first to last, cargo carried (ore type) not port although if you knew that Kiruna "B" ore was shipped from Narvik and say Carol Lake was Sept Isle then you can work out loading port. The ledger also contains tonnage discharged and when the ship arrived and sailed.
> The figures are quite interesting in that 28,828,000 tons were dischaged from a total of 1,347 vessels. The first vessel being the Twickenham (abt 9,000T) although the first official cargo was 15,000 tons of ore from Bone carried by the River Afton. the last ship was Commons Daghestan with a load from Narvik.
> 
> The list of ships is interesting in that from what I can see all the larger UK flag ore carriers had at least one trip to the Tyne this includes:-
> Huntings- Afton,Dalhanna & Inverfield
> Common- All seven, 5 x Iron and two 'stans
> Souter - All six. Iron Ore Transport-Ruth Lake, Knob Lake & Sept Isles
> Denholms- All five large carriers plus Gleddoch,Crinan, Craigallian & Clarkeden.
> Mabel Warwick & Joya Mc Cance plus Oregis, Orelia & Oredian.
> Bolton- All four. Pennyworth and Warkworth. Sagamore Edenmore.
> Cory- All fourth 'garths. Silverline- 2 Silver, 2 'gates.
> Lyle- Cape Franklyn, Nelson, Howe and Baron Inchape.
> 
> Others include Trinculo,Finnamore Meadow, Welsh Herald, Victore, Gothland, Foreland, Glyntawe, Rosewood & Oakwood?, Zinnia & Ixia.
> 
> Two smaller ones included La Collina and Phillipe LD.
> 
> Uglands was also well represented with all their 'ita ships such as Carmencita, Livanita etc as were the old Swedish stalwarts Rautus, Raunala, Porjus and Pajala.
> 
> The largest cargo unloaded was 39,583 tons of Cerro Bolivar ore carried by the Liberian Ore Prince owned by National Bulk Carriers in June 1962.
> 
> A further interesting trend shown in the ledger was the gradual changeover from traditional cargo ships of circa 9,000T dwt to the specialist ore carriers starting with the River Afton and the Rautus and Raunala.
> Unfortunately I have to give the ledger back to its owner but I have gleaned some of the info.
> 
> Regards


if i remeber right we used to discharge into railway wagons first pub was i think the comercial hotel great place went with a girl from garwood street kev jesus thats along time ago .


----------



## TonyAllen

berthed there in1955 on the Avistone my first trip too young for the pub so had to go to the pictures instead I remember that the unloading took so long
the captain made the customs open the bond and the chief steward managed to get 200 woodbines and made them into a parcel to send back home to my dad with a letter in to tell them where I was.he was a lovely man and I wish I could remember his name after all these years,he was from the tees I think
was on her for three trips to north africa Bone Bizerta bone Tony


----------



## shieldrow

*Avistone and over "Avis" boats at Tyne Dock*

Avistone did indeed dock at Tyne Dock in 1955, she docked on March 8 and starting discharging her load of 9,450 tons of Quenza or Ouenza ore from Bone straight away and left on March 11th.

Delays could be expected at Tyne Dock if you went to the old North West quay where you discharged direct into rail wagons as did Avisbrook in February 8th 1957 which took seven days to unload a load of 9,513 tons ore Liberian ore from Monrovia.
Normaly Tyne Dock was pretty quick with discharge times between 2 and 4 days depending on ship size and trains to Consett steelworks.
Most of the Purvis ships visited Tyne dock including Avisbrook,stone, vale, glen, ect. These were general cargo ships of circa 9,500 tons and no visits were recorded after 1959 by which time the newer special ore carriers were entering service.

An interesting set of ships that visited the Tyne were Stanhopes Stanbell and Stanfield both of about 13,000 ton dwt, Stanfield was Huntings Tynefield which had been converted from a tanker into a bulk carrier in 1955.


----------



## TonyAllen

Sheildrow.I don't dispute what you said but as I recall we where there for a lot longer than 3 days I know we went for bunkers before we left.But it was 56 years ago and my dad was very grateful for the giggies, its good that someone has kept the records but weather future generations would be intrested I'm not to sure, I remember her with fondness being my first ship Regards Tony


----------



## CPBLAKE

I sailed on the Welsh Herald out of Newport 7 trips to Seven Islands on the trot in the winter, then the booby prize Mauretania moored to a jetty a mile offshore for 3 days in a sandstorm, then the jackpot Vittoria in Brazil, no compaints about the ship loved it especially the gotaverken diesel main engine,


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

patchas said:


> I sailed as a deck apprentice on MV Sagamore ( Furness Withy ) joined in Rotterdam in 1960. Visited Sept Isles, Conakry, Bone Vittoria and many other out of the way places


I too sailed as deck apprentice on the Sagamore, but in 1959. Most interesting port, other than Oxelosund was Bone. When there we were not allowed to have any lines hanging outboard incase a French Foreign Leigionaire should try to stowaway. Curfew of 10 p.m. severely restricted night life in town. Had to search the ship for escaped legionaires just prior to getting under way. Often trhought when descending the chain locker ladder with a flashlight in my mouth that if there really was a legionaire down there, I probably wouldn't get to report it --- ever! Stayed on the ship until about a week after she was laid up in the Blackwater due to a lack of cargoes.


----------



## Tony Crompton

shieldrow said:


> Avistone did indeed dock at Tyne Dock in 1955, she docked on March 8 and starting discharging her load of 9,450 tons of Quenza or Ouenza ore from Bone straight away and left on March 11th.
> 
> Delays could be expected at Tyne Dock if you went to the old North West quay where you discharged direct into rail wagons as did Avisbrook in February 8th 1957 which took seven days to unload a load of 9,513 tons ore Liberian ore from Monrovia.
> Normaly Tyne Dock was pretty quick with discharge times between 2 and 4 days depending on ship size and trains to Consett steelworks.
> Most of the Purvis ships visited Tyne dock including Avisbrook,stone, vale, glen, ect. These were general cargo ships of circa 9,500 tons and no visits were recorded after 1959 by which time the newer special ore carriers were entering service.
> 
> An interesting set of ships that visited the Tyne were Stanhopes Stanbell and Stanfield both of about 13,000 ton dwt, Stanfield was Huntings Tynefield which had been converted from a tanker into a bulk carrier in 1955.


One of my "Boyhood heroes" as a Kid in Robin Hoods Bay dying to go to sea was Captain "Kaff" Roche who was Master in these ships. He took me one day to see the "Avismere" in the Tees.

Tony


----------



## TonyAllen

Tony Crompton said:


> One of my "Boyhood heroes" as a Kid in Robin Hoods Bay dying to go to sea was Captain "Kaff" Roche who was Master in these ships. He took me one day to see the "Avismere" in the Tees.
> 
> Tony


Well would you believe it, Cap roache was the first master I sailed with on the avistone,I was the galley boy and did 3 trips with him,A real gent,and on the third trip my shoes were well worn out (only had one pair )and he gave me a pair of canadian winter shoes that had a lineing inside.he said that I was the first boy to do 3 trips and said he would have me back after the payoff becouse the chief steward had mentioned it to him, but after leave at the pool in liverpool I asked to rejoin they the said she had already sailed so sent me the china boats I'll never forget him and the chief steward,but the cook was an ars'''' so I always ignored him,Turned me from a boy into a youg man Tony Allen


----------



## wavedweller

Hello Sparks,
I joined the Clarkeden on the Manchester Ship Canal late December '61. First trip up to Narvik, (froze my bxxxx off). Good job she had the stbd, side tunnel as we would never got to the bridge. 2nd. trip to Almeria, warmer, but very dusty cargo. 3rd. trip. to Poti in Russia. Interesting scenery through the Bosporous especially passing Istanbul. Black Sea ,chilly! Not for me--back to Esso and the Gulf. Take care, regards,
Colin


----------



## shieldrow

Ore carrier memories
Sailed on Huntings Dalhanna and River Afton and Souters Lindisfarne.
Typical loading ports were Bone, Oxelsund, Pepel, Seven Islands, Buchanan (Liberia), Conakry and Port Etienne. Port Etienne has reputedly the worlds longest beach something like 2,000.miles long,all the way to Egypt! 
Discharge ports were Hartlepool (7 to 10 days on a rapid discharge) never saw such an antiquated ore port, Bidson dock (pretty quick), Rothesay dock as General Terminus Quay was occupied, Tees both Cargo Fleet and South Bank (Dorman Long's), Newport and Ijmuiden in Holland 5 trips Pepel to Ijmuiden on the Afton in succesion.
Also loaded steel coils on the Lindisfarne at Birkenhead after discharging ore at Bidston bound for Genoa in Italy.
Funny never got to my home port of the Tyne although all three ships were there on numerous occasions.
Spent the remainder of my sea time on tankers Thamesfield and Teesfield and the T2 Coral Venture.

Out of intersest I visited Pepel many years after the ore mine at Marampa had been put onto care and maintenance whilst working at a Rutile mine. The whole place was a mess no care and absolutely no maintenance. If members can remember the new ore quay built by Taylor Woodrow with the all glass control room. No a pane was left, not broken but removed and sold to would be house improvers, at the mine( Marampa) most of the mining gear was in pieces, all usefull bits been sold to pay the watchmens wages.


----------



## daytona600

*MV Orecrest*

Hi John

Doesn't sound like him then. My dad's name was Derek Blackburn and he didn't mention a nickname other than Sparks.
Thanks for the response though.




johnandhelen said:


> Hi to you all,
> Just a quick message to daytona 600, I was Apprentice Officer on the
> Orecrest in 1960 and the Sparks was nicknamed splash, cant remember his real
> name but think it was something Like Waterfall anyway if this is any help
> please let me Know, I can add that before I joined The Orecrest My Brother
> was 3rd mate on it and that was Derek Simmons, and in fact I had his cabin
> when I Joined and yes it was a very good ship, not over keen on the ports of
> call but thats another story.
> 
> Regards Johnandhelen


----------



## daytona600

My dad regularly mentioned Captain Jameson when he talked about Orecrest. I can't remember if he was the captain who was sea sick at the beginning of every voyage??



stan mayes said:


> Hi John,
> Was Captain Jamieson in Orecrest during your time?
> Regards
> Stan


----------



## Frank P

wagonmound said:


> My time in this type of ship was relatively short and uninteresting. I would say the attraction was there for the married man who could expect to be home fairly frequently.


I agree with you, there was nothing wrong with the one ore ship that I was on (M/S Arabella), the problem was the length of time spent in the loading ports was to short.

Cheers Frank


----------



## WEST

Hello Daytona 600 and John. I joined the Orecrest as a cabin boy in Port Talbot on 11th Feb 1960 and left her as Asst Steward in August 61 rejoined her in Feb 62 and left again in June 62 to join the newly built Skycrest as Second Steward where i stayed for 2 years. I can only recall ever having one Sparky and that was indeed Derek Blackburn, we did have an engineer from Stockton called "Splash" Trevor Waterfall was his name and yes John i can recall sailing with your brother Derek although at the time i think he was still a Deck Cadet we were good pals and had more than a few laughs when we got ashore. If I am not mistaken you lived in Thanet, Kent and i can recall you coming into Port Talbot on another vessel once when we were there, would it have been the Carmancita or something similar. We had several Captains during my "stay" I think Captain Quirk a Manxman was the first then Capt Anderson from Broughty Ferry followed by Capt Williamson, and then Anderson again when i finally left. Chief Steward was Billy Hardy from my home town South Shields.Chief Cook Billy Bage from Birkenhead a real character. I can't recall many of the officers but i do remember the 3rd Mate was an obnoxious fat sod who always came to second sitting for meals so that he could "clean out the pantry" i've got a few tales to tell on that as well. I am sure i will remember some more names in due course but for now cheers it was nice to hear the Orecrest mentioned again


----------



## WEST

Reference the Orecrest Sorry i just had a rush of blood to the old grey matter and i have got things back to front and i am sure it was you John who i sailed with and your elder brother was Derek


----------



## done it

Frank P said:


> I agree with you, there was nothing wrong with the one ore ship that I was on (M/S Arabella), the problem was the length of time spent in the loading ports was to short.
> 
> Cheers Frank


hi frank when were you on arabella, i had a few Norwegian friends on her round about 1959/60, sad to say forgotten there names now long time ago,I sailed on the Norwegian ship essex, 3 months old when I joined her in port talbot still smelled new, then i was on oremina, my first wife came from there, her dad was the lock keeper, had some great times there


----------



## Frank P

Hello done it, 
I was onboard the Arabella in 1971 for about 5 months, a few of the Norwegian crew lived in the UK and some of them had been onboard for years, the ship was coming to the end of a 10 year charter to British Steel so every trip was unloading in the UK. I have posted a few photos of my time onboard.

Cheers Frank


----------



## stores

*Ore Ships,*

HI, WOULD THAT FIRST SHIP BE THE TWICKENHAM OF WATTS WATTS AND CO, ? (Scribe)


----------



## shieldrow

Yes Stores that was the Watts, Watts Twickenham.
She arrived in the Tyne as was due to discharge at the old Tyne Dock North Quay with a load of 8,256 tons of ore from Pepel with both Marampa concentrates and rounds (lumps) on November 4th 1953, but was sent to the new quay to pre-commision it.
The ship that was destined to "officially" open the quay was Mungo Campbells River Afton at 16500 ton dwt one of the largest if not the largest ore carrier under the Red Ensign at that time. She had been completed by Lithgows a few weeks earlier and her maiden voyage was Bone Algeria to the Tyne with 15,271 tons of Ouenza ore.
She duly arrived in the Tyne on November 24th and officially opened the new facility.
I believe that the TIC thought they should try out all the gear including cranes etc on ore first before the Afton arrived with a cargo of almost twice the size.

The Twickenham took 12 days to unload where'as the Afton only took 5days.
Obviously there were a few "gremlins"!

The book that covers the event and other info is called the "Conside Trilogy"and covers the history of Tyne Dock, Consett Iron Co, railways and Spanish iron ore ports etc.


----------



## done it

Frank P said:


> Hello done it,
> I was onboard the Arabella in 1971 for about 5 months, a few of the Norwegian crew lived in the UK and some of them had been onboard for years, the ship was coming to the end of a 10 year charter to British Steel so every trip was unloading in the UK. I have posted a few photos of my time onboard.
> 
> Cheers Frank


 hi frank by 1971 she was a few years old by then , i was at sea for about seven years took up truck driving for 42 years, retired nearly seven years ago, moved to southern spain ive dropped anchor here ,


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

Tom Morton said:


> I remember the tunnel on the Denholm ore carriers, down the starboard side. Once in Bone (Algeria) I was sent down the tunnel to look for stowaways, had done this before and it was just a walk in a poorly lit area. However , this time I was walking along and saw a pair of eyes. Did not switch the flashlight on, did not look further---just go the hell out of there and reported my findings. They picked a couple of hands and sent them down---sure enough they came back with a stowaway---felt really sorry for him as he was turned over to whatever authorities. I was about 17 and did not weigh probably more than 140 lbs!


On the Sagamore the tunnel on the port side had all the ballast tank valves (I think) but vaguely remember there also being a tunnel on the starboard side. How come you got the easy job in Bone???? I had to go down the ladder into the forepeak and the anchor locker - needed both hands for the ladder so had to keep the flashlight in my mouth. Damn glad I never found anyone - figured a young deck apprentice would stand little chance against a focused French Foreign Legionaire who wanted out. Anyone remember the little one eyed Arab there (he also turned up in La Goulette) who would chase off the urchins wanting "baksheesh" and then offer to be your guide?


----------



## bill mc guire

i done 3four trips to murmansk in s.s.m cape nelson and can,t think of a more miserable place on the face of the earth raining all the timeremember the border gaurds doing a contraband check i the bilgesone steptinto yhe oily bilge and went under over his head he wasn,t a happy chappie when his mates pulled him out and found 2appies and 2 junioners rolling about on the engineroom plates


----------



## bill mc guire

done the run up to murmansk3times with scottish ship management on the cape nelson what a miserable dump rained all the time i remember the red army border guards doing a contraband check in the engine room and having to lift the plates for them to check in yhe bilges one stepped into the oily bilge over his head he was not a happy camper when his mates pulled himm out to find us rolling about laughing but a packet of wrigleys calmed him down and we parted as thebest of friends


----------



## slats

*Denholm's ore carriers*

Hi all. what interesting reading this is, it takes me right back.

I sailed with Denholm's in late sixties - early seventies, on ore carriers of which the Clarkavon, Sir Andrew Duncan, Naess Trader (Fort St Catherine - possibly a tanker) were where my memories come from.
Hearing about Murmansk,Narvic,Sept Isles, Vitoria and of course Nouardibou - With the red cloud visible from about 3 days sailing away!! Terrific.

Dave Slater from South Shields


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

shieldrow said:


> Came across an interesting Iron Company ledger when carrying out research for my latest book "The Conside Trilogy".
> 
> The ledger contains an entry for every ore carrier that docked at the old Tyne ore terminal from 1953 to 1964 when the terminal closed.....
> 
> Bolton- All four. Pennyworth and Warkworth. Sagamore Edenmore.
> 
> Regards


Bolton's Ore Carriers were actually owned by the North Yorkshire Shipping Co. and were Reivaulx, Ribblehead, Ripon and Redcar. All, except Reivaulx, had 2 x 25 ton Scotch boilers with steam auxiliaries and ME driven pumps. Reivaulx had electric aux. All had Doxford LBs

Regards, Ian


----------



## chadburn

Ian, remind's me of walking along the Jetty in 1968 for a night ashore after being landed by the Ferry at Narvik past one of the vessel's you mention, a Motorship style of vessel but with the distinct sound of the Weir's pump droning noise filling the air.


----------



## shieldrow

For all who sailed on the ore carriers of the sixties and seventies give a thought to an earlier time when some ore loading ports looked like this.

Can any one guess where it is?


----------



## chadburn

Bone.


----------



## John Cassels

Narvik ?.


----------



## Angus Murray

*Margam wharf*

Google Port Talbot Swansea docks,which should give access to some nostalgic pics of the old PT docks and Margam wharf. Shows Morar,Gleddoch and Orelia discharging. Also various other vessels at lay-bys. Try Home page in site, thence Slide Show - Margam wharf (PDF file).
Maybe someone has already posted this one, if so-apologies!

Angus


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

chadburn said:


> Ian, remind's me of walking along the Jetty in 1968 for a night ashore after being landed by the Ferry at Narvik past one of the vessel's you mention, a Motorship style of vessel but with the distinct sound of the Weir's pump droning noise filling the air.


I was trying to remember just how many electric auxiliaries there were on the "steamer" Doxfords...I came up with FVC pumps, Purifiers/Clarifiers, domestic FW and DW pumps (Megator), TG, vap feed and cond p/ps, radar and the galley dough mixer!!! I'm sure there was more. Interestingly the SG was compound steam recips driving a Heli-Shaw......cheers all...(Pint)

ps...for all you hunters out there I had a supreme Whitetail deer season with four does and two bucks, one of which was a 19 point non-typical....pics available...


----------



## duquesa

"Margam wharf"

Great site and super old pics and prints. That Houlder "Orelia" in one of the shots was my first as apprentice. Joined her in Irlam.


----------



## DCMARINE

*The Iron Ladies*

History of the Ore Carriers (The Iron Ladies) by John Harrison in Ships in Focus Records 23, 24, and 25 in 2003. Some had very interesting changes following the completion of their BISCO Charters.
Contact John Clarkson on 01772612855, or [email protected], to see if still available anywhere.
Donald Campbell


----------



## ebbwjunc

CPBLAKE said:


> I sailed on the Welsh Herald out of Newport 7 trips to Seven Islands on the trot in the winter, then the booby prize Mauretania moored to a jetty a mile offshore for 3 days in a sandstorm, then the jackpot Vittoria in Brazil, no compaints about the ship loved it especially the gotaverken diesel main engine,


my first trip was on the Welsh Herald in Feb 71 out of Cardiff to Mocamedes. I know that it was about 1.00am freezing cold with snow on the ground when I boarded to work on a compressor and the first person I met was Ken Thurston 3/engr I believe who lived near me and after some arm bending I was persuaded to join them as they would have had to sail short handed. I gave my notice to Bristol Channel Ship Repairers and organized my papers all within three days and signed on as 4/engr. 72 I flew out to Japan to join the Welsh Minstrel met my wife in Australia and when the company stopped sailing out of "OZ" I stayed. My time on the Herald took me to Narvik Vitoria Sept Iles Port Cartier most places several times. I agree that the Gotaverken main unit was good if noisy and I believe reasonably economic.(Pint) loved the Tenants.


----------



## shieldrow

For those who tried to guess where the old vessel was loading iron ore the answer is Piquillo on the Cantabrian coast between Santander and Bilbao in Northern Spain.
This was one of about six "cargaderos" or ore loading cantilevers situated on this coast.
These were constructed in the abscence of suitable ports and the close proximity to the mines. This one was built circa late 1860s and loaded until the mid 1960s. Ships would pick a pilot off Casrtro Urdiales or Santander who would navigate the empty vessel to a point below the cargadero and loading would start. As the cargaderos cantilever was fixed, ships would be required to move to fill hatches beyond the reach of the spout.
Although none are in use now and most have been destroyed, one has been preserved at Dicido about 10kms East of Castro. This one was still being used upto about 1980 to load iron ore from Setares mines for shipment to AVHs blastfurnaces on the Rio Navion near Bilbao.
One of the most famous cargaderos was at Saltacaballo, this was where the British freighter Blackhill loaded its last cargo of iron ore bound for the Tyne or Tees before being sunk in the Thames estuary in late 1939.
It was also the point where the German freighter Baldur was sunk whilst loading by the submarine HMS Sceptre.
If any of the viewers loaded from these or similar ports I would be interested to know?
I have further info/photos if anyone is interested!


----------



## Runrig

DCMARINE said:


> History of the Ore Carriers (The Iron Ladies) by John Harrison in Ships in Focus Records 23, 24, and 25 in 2003. Some had very interesting changes following the completion of their BISCO Charters.
> Contact John Clarkson on 01772612855, or [email protected], to see if still available anywhere.
> Donald Campbell


See also : http://www.coastalshipping.co.uk/ships-in-focus-record/457-ships-in-focus-record-23-1901703207.html


----------



## Peter Trodden

Hi all,
I sailed on a few of the Ore Boats mentioned on this thread.
DUNADD. 15.2.57. 2 trips Birkenhead-Bone,Algeria. B/head
RIPON. 26.3.63. B/head-- Vitoria,Brazil. -B/head.
DALHANNA.20.2.65. B/head--Nouardibou--Hartlepool.
KNIGHTSGARTH.12.10.65. B/head--Lulia,Sweden.--South Shields.
I enjoyed my various trips on Ore Boats. Firstly,they were handy on joining day just down the road from where I lived. After discharging at Bidston Ore Dock they would lay at Reas Wharf or Cavendish Quay taking on stores,bunkers and some make-ups to the crew. I was mostly a cargo boatman but now and then a trip in an Ore Boat was a break from Derricks,Jumbo's ect, But as Pat Kennedy said earlier the deck work was mostly chipping and soojee jobs that got a bit monotonous day after day. One exception for me was the RIPON.
During her discharge at Bidston Dock she sustained quite a bit of damage from the Grabs to the heavy timber cladding that lined her cargo holds,so before we sailed we loaded a stack of heavy timber for repairs. All the way down to Brazil we worked with the Chippie removing and replacing the damaged timber(weather permiting)
We went to Anchor outside Vitoria for 8 days. We were told that the Japs had a large contract for X amount of Ore and thier ships had priority to the berths(Ouch)ttfn Peter.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I was on Mabel Warwick, Iron Crown, Dunkyle, Cape Franklin (for a day) and Victore. Seven Islands, Monrovia, Lower Buchanan, Vitoria, Tubarao (just outside Vitoria), Nouhadibou, Murmansk, maybe more, I forget. Pretty easy going ships.

I thought I'd seen the last of iron ore until I came to Australia and discovered ... Port Hedland. Oh no!

John T


----------



## Peter Trodden

John T,
Yes I believe there are many ore boats trading out of Oz. Just before xmas I was in touch with my cousin who lives in Brisbane and he is Ch/Cook on the Iron Yandi. Gordon Cavanagh is his name,and has been on Her for 3yrs on the triangle trade(??) ttfn
Peter.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Peter, good to know that there are still a few Aussies employed at sea.

The"triangle" used to refer to ships taking coal from eastern Australia to Japan, Korea, etc, then returning via northwest Australia and loading Iron ore for Port Kembla and Newcastle in NSW. The ships were huge bulkies though, not the 15000 ton BISCO boats.

Not sure what the "triangle" refers to now as the steel industry shut down years ago in NEwcastle and is winding down to nothing in Port Kembla. It may even be finished already, not sure.

John T


----------



## John Cassels

trotterdotpom said:


> I was on Mabel Warwick, Iron Crown, Dunkyle, Cape Franklin (for a day) and Victore. Seven Islands, Monrovia, Lower Buchanan, Vitoria, Tubarao (just outside Vitoria), Nouhadibou, Murmansk, maybe more, I forget. Pretty easy going ships.
> 
> I thought I'd seen the last of iron ore until I came to Australia and discovered ... Port Hedland. Oh no!
> 
> John T


When were you on the Dunkyle John ?.

Was on her twice ,'64 as apprentice and '72 as 2nd.mate.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Think it was about '71 John. I remember being stuck at anchor for about 3 weeks in TeesBay because of a dock strike in Hartlepool - could see my sister's house at New Marske.

John T


----------



## beedeesea

John Cassels said:


> When were you on the Dunkyle John ?.
> 
> Was on her twice ,'64 as apprentice and '72 as 2nd.mate.


Did my stint as Junior R/O on Dunkyle in '62, along with another SN member, "Argyll", who was Senior Apprentice at the time.

Brian


----------



## michael charters

TOM ALEXANDER said:


> On the Sagamore the tunnel on the port side had all the ballast tank valves (I think) but vaguely remember there also being a tunnel on the starboard side. How come you got the easy job in Bone???? I had to go down the ladder into the forepeak and the anchor locker - needed both hands for the ladder so had to keep the flashlight in my mouth. Damn glad I never found anyone - figured a young deck apprentice would stand little chance against a focused French Foreign Legionaire who wanted out. Anyone remember the little one eyed Arab there (he also turned up in La Goulette) who would chase off the urchins wanting "baksheesh" and then offer to be your guide?


Tunnel on port side only on Sagamore ,lecky


----------



## Blackal

Angus Murray said:


> Google Port Talbot Swansea docks,which should give access to some nostalgic pics of the old PT docks and Margam wharf. Shows Morar,Gleddoch and Orelia discharging. Also various other vessels at lay-bys. Try Home page in site, thence Slide Show - Margam wharf (PDF file).
> Maybe someone has already posted this one, if so-apologies!
> 
> Angus


I still remember, when sailing with my father on the Gleddoch - transferring from launch to the ship in Narvik - via a rigid wooden ladder, held away from the hull at the bottom - by an empty 45gal oil-drum lashed to the ladder.
I didn't climb the ladder (I was 8 yrs old and had the build of a porridge-spirtle) - the bosun gave me a piggy-back!

I can still remember the vision of the Lofoten Islands from then (1965)

Happy days!

Al


----------



## shieldrow

Pepel, The phoenix rises from the ashes.

For many of us that visited Pepel Sierra Leonne in the fifties, sixties and earlier might be interested in this post!

After visiting Pepel on numerous occasions on Huntings River Afton and Dalhanna, plus one trip on the Lindisfarne I was interested to find out the old port has re-opened for business.

A little history first. The Iron ore deposits at Marampa in Sierra Leone were first mined in 1933 with shipments starting in September of that year by a company called Delco, this company was later to be controlled by William Baird Mining and others.
To ship the product the company built a port on the Rokel River (upstream from Freetown) at Pepel.
The first loading point at Pepel was a jetty with a fixed conveyor (old jetty) later in the early sixties a new loading jetty was constructed by Taylor Woodrow consisting of two loading conveyors with luffing and slewing capabilities. To connect the port to the mine a 74km 3ft 6in railway was constructed.
However by early 1975 Delco was in trouble, leading to the mine closing.
A brief attempt to restart was tried in 1983 but failed.
When I visited Marampa in 1980 while working in SL I found the mine a mess with most of the plant vandalised and never thought I would see the day it was re-opened.
Now however a company called African Minerals has developed a new orebody at Tonkolili about a further 126km east of Marampa. This new company has reinstated the old 74km Pepel-Marampa railway and constructed a further 126km of new track.
At Pepel the shiploader has been refurbished and the first shipment of ore (about 40kt) has been shipped to China.
The phase one plan is to load transhipment vessels/barges at Pepel and transload into Capesize vessels in Freetown Harbour.
The company on their website have a video showing the operation and the loading of the first vessel at Pepel.


----------



## Erimus

Blackal said:


> I still remember, when sailing with my father on the Gleddoch - transferring from launch to the ship in Narvik - via a rigid wooden ladder, held away from the hull at the bottom - by an empty 45gal oil-drum lashed to the ladder.
> I didn't climb the ladder (I was 8 yrs old and had the build of a porridge-spirtle) - the bosun gave me a piggy-back!
> 
> I can still remember the vision of the Lofoten Islands from then (1965)
> 
> Happy days!
> 
> Al



Well this thread brings back memories.......Narvik.

As the then Ship Scheduling Controller for British Steel I spent my first wedding anniversary(1972) on the Livanita ( JJ Ugland) from Tyne to Narvik, in the owners suite, force 5 to start then up to 9 until the Lofoten Islands.... we were both somewhat unwell at time and arranged to go ashore on the Sunday morning in Narvik.....My wife went down the ladder first and neither of us realised that there was about 12ft between the bottom and a very small smelly boat...anyway we jumped and the smell was awful...landing in Narvik we went for a wander and all the shops,bus stations etc were closed.

As Livanita wasn't berthing till afternoon I went on the scrounge and called onboard another of 'my' ships, the Dalhanna (was Mungo Campbell by then Huntings)...spying a scruffy man on deck I asked for the Captains cabin.....'who wants him?'...so I told him...... Ah he said I have been waiting to meet the man that only sends us to Seven Islands or Murmansk and never down the African Coast!!

That was the Captain and on a promise of a warm trip next time we were given a Roast Chicken dinner..

geoff


----------



## chadburn

You missed a treat at Narvik namely their War Museum (in aid of the Red Cross), the equipment on show in those days was not "nailed down" or behind glass and you were not banned from touching it (with or without gloves) as long as you put it back!!
Market tomorrow, Barkers for tea and fancies.


----------



## Erimus

chadburn said:


> You missed a treat at Narvik namely their War Museum (in aid of the Red Cross), the equipment on show in those days was not "nailed down" or behind glass and you were not banned from touching it (with or without gloves) as long as you put it back!!
> Market tomorrow, Barkers for tea and fancies.



...and I mean nowhere was open..not even the churches! We did get to admire lots of window boxes with begonias in...How did they get so large we asked 'Midnight Sun' was the reply...

Barkers for tea & fancies..not my scene.....Garthway Sandwich Bar for bacon butties.

geoff


----------



## Erimus

shieldrow said:


> Pepel, The phoenix rises from the ashes.
> 
> For many of us that visited Pepel Sierra Leonne in the fifties, sixties and earlier might be interested in this post!
> 
> After visiting Pepel on numerous occasions on Huntings River Afton and Dalhanna, plus one trip on the Lindisfarne I was interested to find out the old port has re-opened for business.
> 
> A little history first. The Iron ore deposits at Marampa in Sierra Leone were first mined in 1933 with shipments starting in September of that year by a company called Delco, this company was later to be controlled by William Baird Mining and others.
> To ship the product the company built a port on the Rokel River (upstream from Freetown) at Pepel.
> The first loading point at Pepel was a jetty with a fixed conveyor (old jetty) later in the early sixties a new loading jetty was constructed by Taylor Woodrow consisting of two loading conveyors with luffing and slewing capabilities. To connect the port to the mine a 74km 3ft 6in railway was constructed.
> However by early 1975 Delco was in trouble, leading to the mine closing.
> A brief attempt to restart was tried in 1983 but failed.
> When I visited Marampa in 1980 while working in SL I found the mine a mess with most of the plant vandalised and never thought I would see the day it was re-opened.
> Now however a company called African Minerals has developed a new orebody at Tonkolili about a further 126km east of Marampa. This new company has reinstated the old 74km Pepel-Marampa railway and constructed a further 126km of new track.
> At Pepel the shiploader has been refurbished and the first shipment of ore (about 40kt) has been shipped to China.
> The phase one plan is to load transhipment vessels/barges at Pepel and transload into Capesize vessels in Freetown Harbour.
> The company on their website have a video showing the operation and the loading of the first vessel at Pepel.


Thanks for this...always wondered what happened to Pepel as in my early days we loaded there for Gjers Mills Ayresome Wharf in Middlesbrough and almost nowhere else later for mainly South Wales. The London Agents for Wm Baird were Fergusson Wild in St.Helens Place, off Bishopsgate, which was a couple of doors from our BISC(ore)Ltd offices...

Although the port was in warmer climes it was not popular with the ships as there was generally a 'no shore leave' ban......we did have some Chinese crew who did 'go ashore' and who had to repatriated on arrival in the Tees....and the only photos I ever saw of the place were of huge trenches to take away the rainfall.....

geoff

p.s. Can you remember who the Master was on Lindisfarne please?.


----------



## John Cassels

Loaded at Pepel end '63 on the Crinan for Middlesborough , but thought it
was Cargo fleet ? . or has the memory finally gone >


----------



## Erimus

John Cassels said:


> Loaded at Pepel end '63 on the Crinan for Middlesborough , but thought it
> was Cargo fleet ? . or has the memory finally gone >


In 1963 you were possibly correct as they could make more money out of sl&g at that time than steel.....Gjers Mills closed in 1966....

geoff


----------



## chadburn

Your cargo would be for Cargo Fleet Iron and Steelwork's, the Jetty was just up river from Smith's on the same side, they also exported sl&g usually in smaller vessel's like the Gertrude and Otrude Mueller. Lackenby Wharf which most will remember was just downriver from Smiths.


----------



## Erimus

chadburn said:


> Your cargo would be for Cargo Fleet Iron and Steelwork's, the Jetty was just up river from Smith's on the same side, they also exported sl&g usually in smaller vessel's like the Gertrude and Otrude Mueller. Lackenby Wharf which most will remember was just downriver from Smiths.


Yes the Ottomueller vessels kept the Tees almost as their home port for years.....when I was with Constantines we had them running potash from Wismar & Antwerp all the time ( we handled 700 ships a year through that office).......Lackenby Wharf eventually turned into Lackenby Dock where the first vessels to use it were Silvercrag and, I think, Sheaf Field where we had them in partial lay-up during the depression about 1962/63 ...Lackenby Dock became,as you will know, Tees Dock...
geoff


----------



## chadburn

The Mueller's, the Tholstrups and the Breore's were very popular with one particular Tug, it's Skipper and his Mate who was a sly old Fox. Do you remember the incident? it was around 1958.


----------



## shieldrow

Erimus

Regarding the Lindisfarne the Master was Dodson or possible Robson and the Chief Engineer was Bill Collins, we brought a couple of cargoes into the Tees, one from Port Etienne for Cargo Fleet, then in ballast to the Tyne for drydock (middle dock) and later in early August 1968 Seven Islands to Eston jetty on the Tees where I payed off prior to shore leave with intent to join the Sheaf Mount for trading between Australia and Japan. But personal problems changed these plans and went to Africa instead.


----------



## Erimus

chadburn said:


> The Mueller's, the Tholstrups and the Breore's were very popular with one particular Tug, it's Skipper and his Mate who was a sly old Fox. Do you remember the incident? it was around 1958.


No, remind me please........? I did start on the Tees in 1958 but we saw plenty of the Ortrud & Gretchen Mueller but we didn't handle Gbr.Breore vessels.....Tholstrups I remember well but didn't do much with them till a lot later...

geoff


----------



## Erimus

shieldrow said:


> Erimus
> 
> Regarding the Lindisfarne the Master was Dodson or possible Robson and the Chief Engineer was Bill Collins, we brought a couple of cargoes into the Tees, one from Port Etienne for Cargo Fleet, then in ballast to the Tyne for drydock (middle dock) and later in early August 1968 Seven Islands to Eston jetty on the Tees where I payed off prior to shore leave with intent to join the Sheaf Mount for trading between Australia and Japan. But personal problems changed these plans and went to Africa instead.


There was a Captain Robson at one time...George I think....


geoff


----------



## chadburn

Erimus said:


> No, remind me please........? I did start on the Tees in 1958 but we saw plenty of the Ortrud & Gretchen Mueller but we didn't handle Gbr.Breore vessels.....Tholstrups I remember well but didn't do much with them till a lot later...
> 
> geoff


As the subject is off Piste a little and "to protect the innocent" (where have I heard that before) I will pm you. Regard's


----------



## Erimus

chadburn said:


> As the subject is off Piste a little and "to protect the innocent" (where have I heard that before) I will pm you. Regard's


NO PM recewived yet???

geoff


----------



## chadburn

Erimus said:


> NO PM recewived yet???
> 
> geoff


It is now(Thumb)


----------



## Spurling Pipe

Nouhadibou (Port Etienne) ring any bells. Charming place.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Yes - Port Etienne - I had my 21st birthday there aboard _Sagamore_ Ship next to us was _Silversand_ and R/O there was having his 21st as well!
Bob


----------



## Erimus

I was in the,then, Port Etienne in 1968 in a sandstorm as part of a steel industry party visiting what was then the Miferma Mines...later called Tazadit & F'derik...I thought the town itself quite fascinating but then I had not been to any Arab towns at the time....

En route we were told to buy a couple of bottles of Scotch ( JW Black Label) as gifts for the European Mining engineers..mainly French & Russian....when customs checked our bags at Fort Gourard they carefully removed one bottle each!

geoff


----------



## Spurling Pipe

Interesting! I was in Silversand. What date Bob?

Tazadit.....memories


----------



## trotterdotpom

Geoff, that sand storm was still going in 1970 when I was on Dunkyle. I suspect it still is.

John T


----------



## Erimus

trotterdotpom said:


> Geoff, that sand storm was still going in 1970 when I was on Dunkyle. I suspect it still is.
> 
> John T


We were there a week and apart from the day we landed it apparently was clear...we were flown over the coast and shown the moving sand dunes which could jump about 50yds a night....

geoff


----------



## John Cassels

trotterdotpom said:


> Geoff, that sand storm was still going in 1970 when I was on Dunkyle. I suspect it still is.
> 
> John T


Ah John , the Dunkyle , tears fill my eyes , thankfully was never
at NoddieDoddy on her.


----------



## Erimus

John Cassels said:


> Ah John , the Dunkyle , tears fill my eyes , thankfully was never
> at NoddieDoddy on her.


One of the first full pay-offs I did was on the Dunkyle at Ichaboe Buoys on the Tees....started well as the ferry boat broke down and we went past the buoys for half a mile...not unusual with that boat..

Because of the timing of the pay-off we missed lunch but were told that we would have a special Scottish Afternoon Tea.......Smoked Haddock...great we all ordered it..Just as the man from The Federation was taking a bite another ship was anchored alongside, thump,causing the haddock to hit deck.....did it flake No. did it collapse again No...did it get eaten...No again...it was still in one piece as all of ours were....So the man from the Union went to the Galley and 15minutes later a splendid curry appeared...we didn't get anything to wash it down with...not until we called at the Baltic on the way home!

geoff


----------



## Spurling Pipe

Geoff,

I have memories of a taxi firm used by BISCO agency department in Middlesborough. Owner was a tall ginger man named George???

Dave


----------



## Erimus

Spurling Pipe said:


> Geoff,
> 
> I have memories of a taxi firm used by BISCO agency department in Middlesborough. Owner was a tall ginger man named George???
> 
> Dave


Can't place a George Dave......they mainly used Boro Taxis in my days (1960-64 before London) and the owner was called Walter. I'm sure I would have remembered a ginger one.....there was a redheaded girl though...worked for her Dad who had a red Humber Hawk.

geoff


----------



## calvin

remeber it was boro taxis and used lots ford zeyhers zodiacs and hawks the ginger one u on about could be the taxis from south bank next to queens and junction pubs think owner called reed or chesworth


----------



## Spurling Pipe

Your probably right!


----------



## Erimus

Spurling Pipe said:


> Your probably right!


New one on me...learn something everyday! The ones in Station Road were either Nelsons or Station Taxis.......

geoff


----------



## Spurling Pipe

There was a Margaret working in the dock office in Redcar. Or is my memory playing tricks again?


----------



## Erimus

Spurling Pipe said:


> There was a Margaret working in the dock office in Redcar. Or is my memory playing tricks again?


Again spot on.......I worked with her briefly when she first joined BSC but she only retired fairly recently. She is married to Capt.John Black one of the Tees Port Superintendents now also retired. ..she lives about 10 miles from me...but I rarely see her.

geoff


----------



## Spurling Pipe

She was very efficient and pleasant with it.

Dave


----------



## Erimus

Spurling Pipe said:


> She was very efficient and pleasant with it.
> 
> Dave


Indeed she was and I'll mention this exchange next time we do meet..

geoff


----------



## para handy clyde

Hello All.Great to read all the posts about the ore wagons.I sailed on the.Oremina of Houlders.catering boy first trip.Joined her in rothsay dock in Glasgow.Full Peanut uniform(Mothers Orders)you can imagine the reception when i stepped on board.I also sailed on Cape Franklin of scottish ship management.I remember an incident off hartlepool with the Franklin when The Ravensworth scraped along side of us and we needed a tug to pull us apart.
happy days


----------



## done it

hi para handy . when did you sail on the oremina i sailed on her about 1959 out of port talbot


----------



## para handy clyde

Hello Done it.I sailed on the Oremina 9thfeb1967 to24th June1967.Just checked discharge book.How strange is this.I paid off in Port Talbot.I loved the town.All the people were very friendly to us seaman.Cheers for replying to my post.


----------



## 1234balerman

anyone sailed on the dalhana? ore carrier earley seventies


----------



## Erimus

1234balerman said:


> anyone sailed on the dalhana? ore carrier earley seventies


Another one of 'my ships' Had lunch on her in Narvik September 3rd 1972...roast chicken dinner..Captain was, I think, called Smith and from Sedgefield.........had to swap a couple of voyages to Nouadhibou for that lunch for wife and myself....we were on Livanita at the time.

geoff


----------



## 1234balerman

I was on her off and on for a few trips started as cabin boy finnishing as 2nd cook 1970 to about 1975


----------



## A.D.FROST

1234balerman said:


> anyone sailed on the dalhana? ore carrier earley seventies


Front cover of "Looking Back At BulkCarriers" by Andrew Wiltshire


----------



## oldseamerchant

Can't decide which weakened the structure of Iron Ore carriers more. The carriage of the Ore itself and the associated BMs & SFs or the appalling discharge regime in places like Redcar in particular. No Tankside Brkt was safe!!!! Not uncommon after discharging +100K to remain alongside for several days rebuilding the ship (well, would you believe the holds??)


----------



## A.D.FROST

oldseamerchant said:


> Can't decide which weakened the structure of Iron Ore carriers more. The carriage of the Ore itself and the associated BMs & SFs or the appalling discharge regime in places like Redcar in particular. No Tankside Brkt was safe!!!! Not uncommon after discharging +100K to remain alongside for several days rebuilding the ship (well, would you believe the holds??)


Including Bidston(Birkenhead)Left the Hopper side wing tanks like a cauldron.(?HUH)


----------



## Erimus

A.D.FROST said:


> Including Bidston(Birkenhead)Left the Hopper side wing tanks like a cauldron.(?HUH)


You can add Newport and Immingham to that!

geoff


----------



## John Cassels

oldseamerchant said:


> Can't decide which weakened the structure of Iron Ore carriers more. The carriage of the Ore itself and the associated BMs & SFs or the appalling discharge regime in places like Redcar in particular. No Tankside Brkt was safe!!!! Not uncommon after discharging +100K to remain alongside for several days rebuilding the ship (well, would you believe the holds??)


Apart from the well do***ented grab damage , the loading/
discharging regime didn't help.
Remember once loading in under an hour at Seven Islands and
discharging at Margam in 12 hours.
Just imagine what this would do to SF's and Bending M's.

Denholm ore boats were wood sheathed up the sides ?. More than
40 years ago now so can be forgiven for asking !.


----------



## Malky Glaister

Dead slow ahead past the Seven Islands jetty !! loaded!!!

five weeks discharge in Barry!!!

regards

Malky


----------



## oldseamerchant

There was a story circulating about a ship 'Cerro Bolivar'???? which having discharged at Bidston and crossing the Bay en-route Vittoria the Mate heard a persistent 'thud' in one of the holds. On inspection....yes you guessed it.....one of the bulldozers had been left onboard.

Any truth in that Erimus?


----------



## Erimus

oldseamerchant said:


> There was a story circulating about a ship 'Cerro Bolivar'???? which having discharged at Bidston and crossing the Bay en-route Vittoria the Mate heard a persistent 'thud' in one of the holds. On inspection....yes you guessed it.....one of the bulldozers had been left onboard.
> 
> Any truth in that Erimus?


Personally I don't remember that one but it did happen.....one Christmas Eve a ship desperate to get out before the dockers went to the pub left port and when she returned there was a skid loader perched on top of the ore...another had cactus grabs impaled in her tanktops,between Christmas & New Year, and had to drydock to get them removed safely...both these incidents were in the early 60's before the majority of the 'new' fleet was operational...so they were probably ships like the Globe Trader or the Sirefjell rather than Denholms/Boltons vessels...

rgds
geoff


----------



## oldseamerchant

Spent a little time 'Googling' since post re ships name.She was a Navios owned or chartered vessel can't be sure which.


----------



## Erimus

oldseamerchant said:


> Spent a little time 'Googling' since post re ships name.She was a Navios owned or chartered vessel can't be sure which.


Yes she was one of the older Navios Corporation vessels registered in Nassau but in effect part of United States Steel Corporation who used them exclusively from Puerto Ordaz on a worldwide basis.....ships like this and the old Pantokrater were eventually replaced by the River Class...i.e Rhine Ore, Weser Ore etc......which were 19100 SDWT ( therefore could only do 17000 into Bidston).....or the Rio class which were about 23000 sdwt....i.e Rio Orinocco was a regular into Newport.

geoff


----------



## Malky Glaister

Some well remembered names there Geoff !!

regards

Malky


----------



## Erimus

Malky Glaister said:


> Some well remembered names there Geoff !!
> regards
> 
> Malky



I'm finding that this Forum is good mental exercise in my dotage!!
When I first joined I sat down and for the first time for years wrote down the names of the old BISCO fleet...some were obvious but others needed head scratching.....thats what so go about SN!

geoff


----------



## oldseamerchant

Any experiences running to Port Kamsar for Bauxite?


----------



## garry Norton

From memory the Fernie and Aurora were both ore carriers and were also used for other cargoes


----------



## Erimus

garry Norton said:


> From memory the Fernie and Aurora were both ore carriers and were also used for other cargoes


To my knowledge we didn't use either of the above on voyage charter in my days..

geoff


----------



## done it

done it;555864]hi frank by 1971 she was a few years old by then , i was at sea for about seven years took up truck driving for 42 years, retired nearly seven years ago, moved to southern spain ive dropped anchor here just to add, she was 3 months old when i signed on in port talbot


----------



## oldman 80

oldseamerchant said:


> Can't decide which weakened the structure of Iron Ore carriers more. The carriage of the Ore itself and the associated BMs & SFs or the appalling discharge regime in places like Redcar in particular. No Tankside Brkt was safe!!!! Not uncommon after discharging +100K to remain alongside for several days rebuilding the ship (well, would you believe the holds??)



(Applause)
Now we are talking !!!!
Consider now the OBO.
I never carried a dry bulk cargo into the Tyne/Tees area.
However I did many into Dunkirk from US east coast (Norfolk, Newport area).
It seemed to me that the stevedores there had but one objective, namely to do as much damage as they possibly could.
I saw transverse side frames ripped clean out of the ship, not a hold ladder left in place, punctures in hoppers and tank tops - the list goes on and on.
Complete discharge and sail - next port Hound Point (for example) to load crude oil for US east coast.
Laytime / cancellation - 24hours after departure Dunkirk.
Just a bloody nightmare - all hands and the cook out there welding welding and welding.
Then of course came the pollution, the prosecutions, and the start of the criminalisation of masters, which inevitabley, sooner or later would lead to the criminalisation of all who manned such vessels.
Shame Shame Shame - No more and no less than Shame.
Back in H.O. though - it was regarded as a joke.
Shame on them too , over and over again.
But that's management - I don't think the owners regarded it as so amusing.
(coal of course isn't high density but the damages inflicted on the vessel and subsequent "repairs" - well there effect was - shall we say "latent" - next charter iron ore, that is if you got there.)


----------



## NINJA

A colour portfolio book has been published, LOOKING BACK AT BULK CARRIERS with a lot of excellent colour photos of ore carriers in. Some of the old ones include, Wellpark, Cydonia and Queensgarth.


----------



## John Cassels

OM'80 , you forgot to mention the inherent problems in the carraige and
cleaning from coal .
Like you in Dunkirk , used to have constant battles with the stevedores re
discharge. On one occasion ( with Richards Bay coal ) had given them a letter
prior discharge and still they left vast amounts up behind tripping brackets 
etc. We called down a surveyor from the nautical court who ordered the
stevedores to properly complete the discharge.

Apart from that , sticky coal played havoc with the operating systems -
fixed ullage systems, permajets , portable heating coils etc , etc.

PS ; Sorry folks , this post is on wrong thread and nothing to do
with the ore carriers.


----------



## oldseamerchant

Agree!


----------



## John Cassels

oldseamerchant said:


> Agree!


To what ? , sticky coal problems or wrong thread ?.


----------



## Erimus

NINJA said:


> A colour portfolio book has been published, LOOKING BACK AT BULK CARRIERS with a lot of excellent colour photos of ore carriers in. Some of the old ones include, Wellpark, Cydonia and Queensgarth.


Thanks Ninja..........I'll look out for that one............memories!

geoff


----------



## NINJA

Geoff,

ISBN number, 978-1-902953-58-8

Bought it at the Ian Allan bookshop Manchester.

Regards

Tom.


----------



## oldseamerchant

Both!


----------



## Erimus

Cheers..daughter can buy it for me for Christmas!

geoff


----------



## Malky Glaister

Geoff,

Ian Allan bookshop is just outside Piccadilly Station. There is another outside New Street station Birmingham.

Might get a copy myself.

regards

Malky


----------



## Erimus

Malky Glaister said:


> Geoff,
> 
> Ian Allan bookshop is just outside Piccadilly Station. There is another outside New Street station Birmingham.
> 
> Might get a copy myself.
> 
> regards
> 
> Malky


Long walk from this part of NOrth Yorkshire though amigo!

My ISBN checker tells me it doesn't exist though..........


cheers

geoff

p.s.looks like a postal purchase to me.


----------



## Malky Glaister

I live in North Yorks too!

have a day out Geoff, You could also take a look at Irlam s waste land.

regards

Malky


----------



## NINJA

Here it is,

http://www.coastalshipping.co.uk/me...carriers-due-late-oct-2012-9781902953588.html


----------



## ccurtis1

First trip to sea, the "Silversand", joining at the General Terminus quay in Glasgow. Second ship, the "Silvercrag". Really exotic ports, Middlesbrough, Bidston, Barry, Newport, the Tyne and Cardiff. Abroad, Kirkenes, Buchanan,
Almeria, Pepel, Murmansk, Seven Islands and Vittoria. I could not wait to leave these awful vessels and joined Bank Line and saw the world. A different world altogether from the ore wagons.


----------



## A.D.FROST

My first ship SILVERCRAG Dec'69 .one trip Newport to Port Etienne,stop by some guy rowing the Atlantic asking for directions,The skipper nearly sunk him with the wash from the prop.(double ring astern in the middle of nowhere).A reporter from the "Telegraph" wrote the Tanker SILVERCRAG had found the rower.


----------



## oldseamerchant

ccurtis1 said:


> First trip to sea, the "Silversand", joining at the General Terminus quay in Glasgow. Second ship, the "Silvercrag". Really exotic ports, Middlesbrough, Bidston, Barry, Newport, the Tyne and Cardiff. Abroad, Kirkenes, Buchanan,
> Almeria, Pepel, Murmansk, Seven Islands and Vittoria. I could not wait to leave these awful vessels and joined Bank Line and saw the world. A different world altogether from the ore wagons.


Might not have suited you but, ideal for the family man.


----------



## Erimus

The two Silver Line ships plus Bishopsgate & Aldersgate (Bishopsgate Shipping Co. a Joint BISCOre/Silver Line Company) were actually some of our most reliable of vessels...when they were not chasing rowers in the Atlantic......nice Ship Management people to deal with and handy for our offices in St.Helen's Place..

geoff


----------



## ccurtis1

oldseamerchant said:


> Might not have suited you but, ideal for the family man.


Very true, but not for a 20 year old ready to sample all the world had to offer


----------



## Peter Trodden

1234balerman said:


> anyone sailed on the dalhana? ore carrier earley seventies


I joined Her as AB, Jan,1965 in Birkenhead. Big Ritchie from Middlesbrough was Bosun. We had an ex-pat Polish Chippy that had been in Her for a while. This Chippy was a Jehovah's Witness and he would way-lay any crew member if found alone,and go into a long religious sermon (anyone sail with this Guy ?) He also left religious books, pamphlets on our bunks. We did Etienne and back to Hartlepool.
ttfn.Peter.


----------



## oldseamerchant

Any tales of Seven Islands or Port Cartier?


----------



## John Cassels

Seven Islands , once loaded there in 53 minutes .


----------



## oldseamerchant

Did they adhere to the loading plan?


----------



## John Cassels

Loading plan ??.


----------



## Nick Balls

Got into Seven Islands on Christmas Eve 1974 on board the Finnamore Meadow, after a vary stormy atlantic crossing from Glasgow, Could we possibly have a night in? No! they loaded us in a very swift couple of hours and chucked us back out into the weather. We just had time to grab a saw and chop down our very own Christmas tree from the surrounding landscape.


----------



## oldseamerchant

John Cassels said:


> Loading plan ??.


Exactly!!


----------



## TIM HUDSON

Arrived Seven Islands on 'Iron Horse' to find two other Common Brothers BISCO chartered iron ore ships at anchor. We all loaded and sailed within 24 hours !


----------



## beedeesea

Likewise, Seven Islands my first foreign port. Turned in after my last watch; woke in the morning to find we'd been in, loaded, and put to sea again. This after a 10-day struggle thro' bad weather. Oh, the romance of it all!

Brian


----------



## John Cassels

oldseamerchant said:


> Exactly!!


Same as all the other Denholm ore carriers then stop for trimming.


----------



## Erimus

Yes ...and we sat in London and blessed those Canadians for their promptness in London...........sorry!

geoff


----------



## Malky Glaister

I have said before. Dead slow ahead past the jetty then full away. Horrible place.

Regards

Malky


----------



## John Cassels

Erimus said:


> Yes ...and we sat in London and blessed those Canadians for their promptness in London...........sorry!
> 
> geoff


With not even a passing thought for us idiots on board ?.


----------



## Erimus

John Cassels said:


> With not even a passing thought for us idiots on board ?.


They were rare but the best slow loads were Conakry( to Tyne) where up to three weeks loading..depending on if the Soviets were unloading tanks ( sori printing machines)..or Poti in the Black Sea where a week was the norm...neither was a brilliant place to be with machine guns on the gangway.......

geoff


----------



## kypros

Just come across this thread I spent 4/5 months on a ore carrier the Sagamore fine crew and no complaints but it was the only vessel in my 10 year MN service that I felt uncomfortable when in bad weather at sea and that seemed frequent in the western ocean.Just felt on lost Mcgregor lid from a one way trip to the bottom.What do you lads think.reguards Kypros


----------



## graymay

oldseamerchant said:


> Any tales of Seven Islands or Port Cartier?


Cast Petrel 79, crew got a hiding in Port Cartier, Willie Grant (third mate from Elgin) got involved and ended up with a black eye.

Duncan McNiven from Broadford was there, anyone remember him?


----------



## graymay

Also remember an old AB called Nat Petrie, bosun was John Cannon and Percy Pike was a lovely old Guy from Truro.


----------



## John Cassels

Erimus said:


> They were rare but the best slow loads were Conakry( to Tyne) where up to three weeks loading..depending on if the Soviets were unloading tanks ( sori printing machines)..or Poti in the Black Sea where a week was the norm...neither was a brilliant place to be with machine guns on the gangway.......
> 
> geoff


Was in Almeria once for 10 days due to a strike. Spent over a week
tied up near centre of town. Must have been around 1967 - on the
Arisaig.


----------



## Erimus

John Cassels said:


> Was in Almeria once for 10 days due to a strike. Spent over a week
> tied up near centre of town. Must have been around 1967 - on the
> Arisaig.


By you were lucky then John.....we had one of the other small ones,perhaps Naess Trader?,stuck in Sagunto for a week and they asked if they could go back again.........

geoff


----------



## Frank P

In 1971, I was once lucky/unlucky enough to be alongside in Seven Islands for 2 or 3 days due to the warf workers going on strike just after we tied up, the strike was because the owners of the conveyor/loading structure had hired students (non union) to paint the structure and the workers didn't like it. 
The first evening we went ashore and believe me you people who never got to go ashore didn't miss any thing. The ship I was on was the Norwegian M/S Arabella and I went ashore with 3 Norwegians, in the Taxi one of the Norwegians tried to have a conversation with the taxi driver in English and the driver answered him in English, when I tried to talk to driver in English he recognised my English accent and answered me with "parly Francaise" and would not speak English to me, the Norwegians thought that this was very funny. 
At the time there was a large British ship in front of us, I think that she was the Dunstanborough Castle, one of the biggest ore carriers at that time.

Cheers Frank


----------



## graymay

John Cassels said:


> Was in Almeria once for 10 days due to a strike. Spent over a week
> tied up near centre of town. Must have been around 1967 - on the
> Arisaig.


Just spent the last year working in Conakry, it is 'unique' now, can't possibly imagine what it was like years ago?


----------



## TIM HUDSON

Seem to remember the inside loading berth at Vitoria, Brazil was a long stay (and noisy) affair.
Being on a Newcastle registered ship, Tyne visits were most welcome and I believe a case of beer to crane operators helped in prolonging the stay ? Or so I was told.


----------



## Erimus

TIM HUDSON said:


> Seem to remember the inside loading berth at Vitoria, Brazil was a long stay (and noisy) affair.
> Being on a Newcastle registered ship, Tyne visits were most welcome and I believe a case of beer to crane operators helped in prolonging the stay ? Or so I was told.


By thats a long time back!..........it was something between 3 and 7 days for a 15000 ton cargo in the early days....I understand that toilet paper,soap and toothpaste worked well with those ashore too.....

Frank P......Ah the Arabella, first on the list alphabetically on the BISC(Ore) Fleet and one of the most reliable ships we had then...

Graymay..How 'unique' was it??.....Conakry in the 60's/70's had all sorts of 'problems', rather like Freetown and Pepel..however, the Soviet and later Chinese 'influence' had a great effect on what ships could do and when...they were desperate for currency,from anywhere, and the fact that Consett had to take what was a poor ore was balanced by an order for steel which was balanced by a barter deal for Handley Page aircraft in Brazil ..which I believe was cross- bartered for shoe making machinery in Italy!

geoff


----------



## oldseamerchant

Geoff,

Ref above. Which were your favourite/most reliable ships of the 70s


----------



## Erimus

oldseamerchant said:


> Geoff,
> 
> Ref above. Which were your favourite/most reliable ships of the 70s


Of the British ones...The Souter fleet (Sheaf Wear/Field and Lindisfarne,Longstone,Bamburgh Castle...) and the Common Bros fleet, Iron Age/Iron Ore/Iron Horse/Iron Crown/Iron Barque/ Daghestan & Afghanistan....i.e all Geordies.......

Other favourites were the two locally built larger Houlder Bros...Joya McCance and Mabel Warwick.

Of the non-UK fleet..the Ugland Fleet.....headed by Livanita on which I spent my first wedding anniversary in Narvik.......so Favorita, Evita,Camencita of the modern fleet...............also a one off Norwegian. the Nordland...never any problem there....

Off the small fleet...I had personal favourites,usually because I knew the Master from years back....Like Alfie Cromarty of Denholms.... Walter Backhouse & N.Oddy of Houlders etc...but reliable ones..Arabella & Phillipe LD were good 'uns.

geoff


----------



## WilliamH

Erimus, No mention of Corys 4 ore carriers, I sailed on Knightsgarth, Monksgarth and Dukesgarth, all very well built ships, and very easy to maintain. I also said on Sheafield and Iron Crown.


----------



## oldseamerchant

And what about John I. Jacobs/Silver Line?


----------



## Erimus

Silver Line were very close to our office in St.Helen's Place and we saw them quite often in the early days....The 'Crag & 'Sand were decent workhorses but I suppose that I preferred the BIshopsgate & Aldersgate as they had another 3000 dwt which made moving ore easier..............of course two of these then became Beechwood & Cherrywood of J.I.J.........

All noice operational people to deal with as I remember.......I stopped dealing with their ships when I moved to Humberside in 1976.

geoff


----------



## Malky Glaister

Geoff !

You are a mine of information. All these ship names bring back a host of memories.
You should write a book on your memoirs.
Keep posting!!

Thanks and

regards

Malky


----------



## Erimus

> You should write a book on your memoirs.


Thanks Malky...but frankly it is only sites like this one that are bringing those memories back to me, which is good!

cheers

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom

Glad to hear that Iron Crown and Mabel Warwick were among your favourites, Geoff.

Vittoria was probably the star destination for the ore carriers, but it was all spoiled when Tubarao opened round the corner.

John T


----------



## Erimus

trotterdotpom said:


> Glad to hear that Iron Crown and Mabel Warwick were among your favourites, Geoff.
> 
> Vittoria was probably the star destination for the ore carriers, but it was all spoiled when Tubarao opened round the corner.
> 
> John T


Would it have been Capt.Taylor on the Crown or the HorseI wonder....

geoff


----------



## John Cassels

trotterdotpom said:


> Glad to hear that Iron Crown and Mabel Warwick were among your favourites, Geoff.
> 
> Vittoria was probably the star destination for the ore carriers, but it was all spoiled when Tubarao opened round the corner.
> 
> John T


Ah , Vitoria ; remember canting round in the river before
berthing ! . The eyes of a 16 year old apprentice (me)were wide open
in awe of the scene.


----------



## done it

Frank P said:


> In 1971, I was once lucky/unlucky enough to be alongside in Seven Islands for 2 or 3 days due to the warf workers going on strike just after we tied up, the strike was because the owners of the conveyor/loading structure had hired students (non union) to paint the structure and the workers didn't like it.
> The first evening we went ashore and believe me you people who never got to go ashore didn't miss any thing. The ship I was on was the Norwegian M/S Arabella and I went ashore with 3 Norwegians, in the Taxi one of the Norwegians tried to have a conversation with the taxi driver in English and the driver answered him in English, when I tried to talk to driver in English he recognised my English accent and answered me with "parly Francaise" and would not speak English to me, the Norwegians thought that this was very funny.
> At the time there was a large British ship in front of us, I think that she was the Dunstanborough Castle, one of the biggest ore carriers at that time.
> 
> Cheers Frank[hi frank i used to have some friends on the arabella round about 1959 used to meet up in port talbot, i was on the essex a norwegian ,only 3 moths old when i joined her ,was on nowegians and a swed for about 3 years the swed was my first ship in1956,then went on to english sailed out of port talbot quite a bit, was on the oremina for a while, first wife came from there, as for seven islands never did get ashore there cheers mike


----------



## trotterdotpom

Erimus said:


> Would it have been Capt.Taylor on the Crown or the HorseI wonder....
> 
> geoff


Just checked my discharge book - looks like "Woodman". Remember he was a funny bloke who had been a prisoner on Graf Spee and Altmark.

John T


----------



## TIM HUDSON

trotterdotpom said:


> Just checked my discharge book - looks like "Woodman". Remember he was a funny bloke who had been a prisoner on Graf Spee and Altmark.
> 
> John T


It was Willie Woodman, very senior Capt in Common Brothers. Nice guy.


----------



## Frank P

done it said:


> Frank P said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1971, I was once lucky/unlucky enough to be alongside in Seven Islands for 2 or 3 days due to the warf workers going on strike just after we tied up, the strike was because the owners of the conveyor/loading structure had hired students (non union) to paint the structure and the workers didn't like it.
> The first evening we went ashore and believe me you people who never got to go ashore didn't miss any thing. The ship I was on was the Norwegian M/S Arabella and I went ashore with 3 Norwegians, in the Taxi one of the Norwegians tried to have a conversation with the taxi driver in English and the driver answered him in English, when I tried to talk to driver in English he recognised my English accent and answered me with "parly Francaise" and would not speak English to me, the Norwegians thought that this was very funny.
> At the time there was a large British ship in front of us, I think that she was the Dunstanborough Castle, one of the biggest ore carriers at that time.....Cheers Frank
> 
> hi frank, i used to have some friends on the arabella round about 1959 used to meet up in port talbot, i was on the essex a norwegian ,only 3 moths old when i joined her ,was on nowegians and a swed for about 3 years the swed was my first ship in1956,then went on to english sailed out of port talbot quite a bit, was on the oremina for a while, first wife came from there, as for seven islands never did get ashore there cheers mike
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mike, I was onboard the Arabella in 1971 and there were a few of the Norwegian crew that were there permanently some of them had married British girls and were living in the UK so the Arabella was a good ship to be on (if you liked the ore trade) she was on a long term charter to British Steel so every trip was back to the UK to discharge.
> There was one other British guy onboard his name was Harry he was an ex AB and on the Arabella he was working as the Seamans Messman I think that he was from the Manchester area.
> 
> Cheers Frank.....(Thumb)
Click to expand...


----------



## geoff summers

*Ore carriers from 1960.s*



calvin said:


> hi what ever happen to all the orecarriers of the sixties and early seventies
> was with w a souter on the
> longstone
> dunstanburgh castle
> lindisfarne
> but remember others like welsh herald la colina silversand and shore cape franklin cape howe and ports like narvik murmansk sept isles nouadhibou monrovia mossamedes pepel victoria lulea and the dust good beer though.


Hi Shipmates, I am Geoff Summers ,was mate on La Colina in 1963
with Capt Towill and Capt Joe Craig was on 
runs fromPort Talbot to :- Lulea ,sept isles,monrovia.
Got married and went to work in Monrovia freeport,
Now of course retired, Oh Happy days.


----------



## vicday

I did my first trip on the Lindisfarne, out of Cardiff bound for Murmanks, Russia in October of 1969, I remember we had a rough trip as we got caught in Hurricane Gelda in the north Atlantic, on our return, we were three days late getting back, frightened the s##t out of me.


----------



## vicday

I was on the Dunstanburgh Castle in Seven Islands at the same time as you were done it. and you're right about the french Canadians being a bunch of racists, I can't remember the name of the club/bar we went to but it didn't take us long to get into a scrap with them, I do remember though we were trapped in the ice for a couple of days before the breakers freed us and the we went ashore in a blizzard.


----------



## Frank P

Originally Posted by Frank P View Post

In 1971, I was once lucky/unlucky enough to be alongside in Seven Islands for 2 or 3 days due to the warf workers going on strike just after we tied up, the strike was because the owners of the conveyor/loading structure had hired students (non union) to paint the structure and the workers didn't like it.
The first evening we went ashore and believe me you people who never got to go ashore didn't miss any thing. The ship I was on was the Norwegian M/S Arabella and I went ashore with 3 Norwegians, in the Taxi one of the Norwegians tried to have a conversation with the taxi driver in English and the driver answered him in English, when I tried to talk to driver in English he recognised my English accent and answered me with "parly Francaise" and would not speak English to me, the Norwegians thought that this was very funny.
At the time there was a large British ship in front of us, I think that she was the Dunstanborough Castle, one of the biggest ore carriers at that time.....Cheers Frank
"Quote




vicday said:


> I was on the Dunstanburgh Castle in Seven Islands at the same time as you were done it. and you're right about the french Canadians being a bunch of racists, I can't remember the name of the club/bar we went to but it didn't take us long to get into a scrap with them, I do remember though we were trapped in the ice for a couple of days before the breakers freed us and the we went ashore in a blizzard.


I don't think that all French Canadians can be racist but the few that I met in Seven Islands sure fit in that category. Considering that I only got ashore once in Seven Islands (due to the strike) I think that I must rate Seven Islands as one of worst ports that I ever been to, and that includes having been to Nouadhibou.

Cheers Frank


----------



## vicday

Hi Frank I think it was the second worst for me as I think that Pebble in Sierra Leone West Africa was the worst run ashore I've ever had, although something amusing did happen although the skipper wasn't laughing, we were anchored off Sierra Leone and during the night we were visited by by three or four canoe loads of the local populace who climbed aboard amid ships in the dead of night and made their way forrard to the Paint locker and stole all our white paint, the Bosun was livid and got a few hands together to stop them but was confronted by machete swingers and left them to it, the bosun said the paint was not going to be much good to them as they didn't take any primers. When we came back from Pebble we once again were anchored off Sierra Leone waiting for the tide and once again we were visited our watch keeper spotted them this time and once again the bosun and hands armed with pieces of wood went to confront them, and once again the machete swingers came out to meet them, the Skipper was on the wing bridge with a spotlight on them and ordered the bosun to back off as quite rightly he didn't want his crew injured or killed. When I next went to Sierra Leone bout six months later I noticed all the houses were neatly painted white, the buggers got the primers allright.


----------



## John Cassels

Vic , think you mean Pepel !, lovely place !.


----------



## Erimus

Freetown/Pepel. We had one of the Chinese crewed ore carriers stuck there for 2 weeks and they were told not to go ashore or to have any 'relationships'............. on arrival Tees we took one chap to Special Treatment Unit and he came out with a note suggesting immediate repatriation he was flown back to Hong Kong with a dogskin wrapped around his nether parts and died about 10 days later.


geoff


----------



## michael mcloughlin

ORE TITAN. I was r/o on this ship about 1967. Mostly Trenton, NJ to S.America, up the Orinoco river for about 180 miles, not sure of the place name now but I think it was in Bolivia. Mostly iron ore. She was about 87000 tons.Remember onc
e across the N.Atlantic in a bad storm and she was like a submarine. She had a tunnel and you needed it. The mess room was aft.


----------



## oldseamerchant

michael mcloughlin said:


> ORE TITAN. I was r/o on this ship about 1967. Mostly Trenton, NJ to S.America, up the Orinoco river for about 180 miles, not sure of the place name now but I think it was in Bolivia. Mostly iron ore. She was about 87000 tons.Remember onc
> e across the N.Atlantic in a bad storm and she was like a submarine. She had a tunnel and you needed it. The mess room was aft.


Puerto Ordaz? Mile 184 was where you usually touched bottom.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Erimus said:


> Freetown/Pepel. We had one of the Chinese crewed ore carriers stuck there for 2 weeks and they were told not to go ashore or to have any 'relationships'............. on arrival Tees we took one chap to Special Treatment Unit and he came out with a note suggesting immediate repatriation he was flown back to Hong Kong with a dogskin wrapped around his nether parts and died about 10 days later.
> 
> 
> geoff


That is known as "dying for a root" in the Australian vernacular.

John T


----------



## Erimus

trotterdotpom said:


> That is known as "dying for a root" in the Australian vernacular.
> 
> John T


Hope that isn't speaking from personal knowledge JOhn??


rgds
geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom

Erimus said:


> Hope that isn't speaking from personal knowledge JOhn??
> 
> 
> rgds
> geoff


Moi? What happened in the Bongo stays in the Bongo, Geoff.

John T


----------



## Erimus

trotterdotpom said:


> Moi? What happened in the Bongo stays in the Bongo, Geoff.
> 
> John T


It was the Kenya Cafe in my days!

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom

Erimus said:


> It was the Kenya Cafe in my days!
> 
> geoff


... marching to the beat of the same drum, I think.

John T

PS Puerto Ordaz is in Venezuela.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

I don't think that all French Canadians can be racist but the few that I met in Seven Islands sure fit in that category. Considering that I only got ashore once in Seven Islands (due to the strike) I think that I must rate Seven Islands as one of worst ports that I ever been to, and that includes having been to Nouadhibou.

Cheers Frank[/QUOTE]

Southern Belgium, France, Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia no problem with my somewhat limited French, but Seven Islands!!!! AND the East end of Montreal!! How on earth can a young woman NOT understand "Une pacquette de Wrigley's Spearmint Gum s'il vous plait"? The Montreal version revolved around "un cafe s'il vous plait" All that having been said I worked in St. Boniface, a suburb of Winnipeg, and also around Gravelbourg and La Fleche in Saskatchewan, all French speaking communities, again with no problems. Recently met a couple from Montreal on a train trip, and developed a wonderful rapport, with lots of laughs. They're not all racists. (Fly)


----------



## oldseamerchant

I would agree with you Tom. Seven Islands and to a lesser degree Port Cartier (along the coast) were a law onto themselves and not too good at following the loading sequence runs. Dampier in Oz was as bad if not worse and they had Brits there.


----------



## michael mcloughlin

Good on ya mate, it was surely the Puerto Ordaz alright. Brings back memories. I remember gold was very cheap to buy there then, should have bought a pound or two, look at the price of it now!!
Cheers


----------



## michael mcloughlin

I used to go to Set'isle too, as well as Port Cartier, not very pleasant places that I can recall. You could easily end up in a brawl with huge loggers about 20 stone in weight.


----------



## Mechanic-H

It was in Seven Islands that one of our Irish deck hands asked for une biere s'il'vous plait, and one for my mate.
Priceless.(Pint)


----------



## John Cassels

Reading a book at the moment which has a reference to Mo-I-Rana in
Norway. If I remember right , this was one of the ore ports .
Anyone been there ?.


----------



## trein

been there with jebsens,but I think we loaded steel coils,it was a long time ago.


----------



## Erimus

John Cassels said:


> Reading a book at the moment which has a reference to Mo-I-Rana in
> Norway. If I remember right , this was one of the ore ports .
> Anyone been there ?.


Indeed it was but not an every week one....they had a special plant that made Mo-I-Rana pellets and from time to time we used to buy a small-ship load from them.....from vague memory I think it was only about 80/100,000 tonnes a year.

geoff


----------



## John Cassels

Thanks for the info Geoff.


----------



## duquesa

Went there twice some 45 years ago and loaded coal. I can't recall where we took it but I have a feeling it was Imuiden. On both visits we were the only vessel in port. Deep snow and bl***y cold and a struggle to get to the local cafe.


----------



## Binnacle

Mo is about 66 30 N. Nearest coastal pilot station is at Asvaer, if approaching from seaward. Numerous skerries on approach which tend to be obscured in snow storms. We carried coloured Norwegian charts, before satnav, which were superior to Admiralty, showing light sectors clearly. Salvesens transported the hardware for building the steelworks. Climate 9 months winter and 3 months poor skiing. Lemmings sometimes invade the town and quayside.


----------



## baileysan

Went to Seven Islands to load ore and we had a night in as the conveyor system broke down. Went ashore with my wife and few other guys and the reception in the local bars and eating places was extremely hostile. They all refused to speak English, although we were aware that they could, and would only converse, reluctantly, in French. Pity as it was a lovely scenic place especially in the snow.


----------



## randcmackenzie

John Cassels said:


> Reading a book at the moment which has a reference to Mo-I-Rana in
> Norway. If I remember right , this was one of the ore ports .
> Anyone been there ?.


Not that unusual in Denholm, John. I went there to load for Newport on the Dunadd June 1969. Seem to remember it was good weather (raining without wind to a teuchter), and quite a friendly place, but nothing to do.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I had a bit of a booze up in Seven Islands once and it was OK. I regarded the French speakers as a bit of a novelty and they didn't bother us. I do recall a fat Indian looking bird fluttering her eyelids at me and was tempted but reneged due to worrying about public opinion. Reading these posts, I wish I had suc***bed as I would probably have had the only Sept Iles BISCO Bag Off. Another one that got away. Mind you, maybe I'd have ended up with a crack on the head too, who knows?

John T


----------



## John Cassels

Bag off ? , long time since I heard that one. Difficult to translate into Dutch.

Think you were wise to refuse the lady's attentions John as you might have
been "scalped ". Only got ashore in 7isles once in all the years but never had
your experience .


----------



## oldseamerchant

Port Cartier employed a 'bubbler system' in the hope of keeping the place ice free (relatively) anyone any experienced of the port?


----------



## Malky Glaister

Went to Port cartier on one of the Seat Team vessels and vaguely recall the bubbler but it wasn't in use as no ice!

Never went ashore ther nor any of the other Quebec ports, usually no time available

regards

Malky


----------



## NoR

On either the Cape Nelson or Cape Howe we were at ⚓ in the bay, lowered a boat and went ashore to a beach for a BBQ. The thing I remember about it was that it had been bloody cold coming up the Strait but that it was quite warm in the bay.


----------



## John Cassels

oldseamerchant said:


> Port Cartier employed a 'bubbler system' in the hope of keeping the place ice free (relatively) anyone any experienced of the port?


Been to P C plenty times but never during the ice season.


----------



## John Cassels

Best ore carrier trip I ever did ( apart from Vitoria) was to Almeria on the
Arisaig around '67/'67. were there for 10 days due to strike or loader
problems ( can't remember which ) - maybe Geoff can remember.
Spent the time at a layby near the main drag.
Great days.


----------



## oldseamerchant

Loaded two stowaways in Port Etienne (Nouhadibou.....Tadazit Pellets??) on one trip. Discharged one at disport N.Europe) and carried the other (lost his passport/ID on embarking) for almost a year. I heard later he was keen to get off.


----------



## A.D.FROST

John Cassels said:


> Best ore carrier trip I ever did ( apart from Vitoria) was to Almeria on the
> Arisaig around '67/'67. were there for 10 days due to strike or loader
> problems ( can't remember which ) - maybe Geoff can remember.
> Spent the time at a layby near the main drag.
> Great days.


Same differance on SILVERCRAG in'68(first trip to sea)I think it was down to Newcastle winning the 'Fairs Cup' after that it was down hill all the way,Murmansk became our home port.


----------



## Erimus

A.D.FROST said:


> Same differance on SILVERCRAG in'68(first trip to sea)I think it was down to Newcastle winning the 'Fairs Cup' after that it was down hill all the way,Murmansk became our home port.


Both Sagunto and Almeria ( and Melilla across the water) were prone to breakdowns..I don't remember the particular Arisaig one unless it was back to Cardiff as I do remember them running out of that ore about then.

geoff


----------



## WilliamH

oldseamerchant said:


> Port Cartier employed a 'bubbler system' in the hope of keeping the place ice free (relatively) anyone any experienced of the port?


I was in Port Cartier two or three times in the winter, I never saw any evidence of any ice freeing system. If fact on one trip the harbour became a giant ice cube, with the ship I was on stuck about 20ft from the quay. I have some photos somewhere of the port being constructed, it shows it was cut out of solid rock, well blasted out of the rock. I will try and find those photos, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Kaituo

*Port Cartier Bubbler*



WilliamH said:


> I was in Port Cartier two or three times in the winter, I never saw any evidence of any ice freeing system. If fact on one trip the harbour became a giant ice cube, with the ship I was on stuck about 20ft from the quay. I have some photos somewhere of the port being constructed, it shows it was cut out of solid rock, well blasted out of the rock. I will try and find those photos, but don't hold your breath.


Went to Port Cartier a few times on Silversand, Aldersgate and Bishopsgate during Winters 1965 and 66 during the St.Lawrence Gulf ice season. The bubbler system worked OK although still slush ice would build up between quay wall and ship. On one of those trips the Bosun croaked on the passage from Bidston to Canada and the Quebec Authorities refused to allow his body to be offloaded in Port Cartier. The body was duly shipped back to Glasgow General Terminus much to the dismay of the Geordie Arab motormen, who thought it a very bad omen !....... Hard to believe thats nearly 50 years ago !


----------



## oldseamerchant

Kaituo said:


> Went to Port Cartier a few times on Silversand, Aldersgate and Bishopsgate during Winters 1965 and 66 during the St.Lawrence Gulf ice season. The bubbler system worked OK although still slush ice would build up between quay wall and ship. On one of those trips the Bosun croaked on the passage from Bidston to Canada and the Quebec Authorities refused to allow his body to be offloaded in Port Cartier. The body was duly shipped back to Glasgow General Terminus much to the dismay of the Geordie Arab motormen, who thought it a very bad omen !....... Hard to believe thats nearly 50 years ago !


Worked OK when I was last there in the early 70s and in the 60s . Falls short of a lot of expectation wrt ice inhibition (slush ice is nice) but it does what Cameron and Ronseal says


----------



## Robert Bush

*Lay up at Almeria, Grain on the North shore*

Wonderful memories of lay up in Almeria 1960s when Lawrence of Arabia was being filmed at Gabo de Gata.

MacAndrews our agents were good, lots of parties with flamenco dancers, real gypsies, not the tourist stuff. 

Winter on an old OBO last cargo bauxite at a Cargills grain port. Trouble discharging ballast, tugs were sent to pull us off due to air piping below us. Just in time got pumps working. Port Warden was an Egyptian ex Suez pilot who got his job through knowing French.

Found the locals friendly, sqeeze box music and good pea soup.


----------



## oldseamerchant

Bauxite? Memories of Port Kamsar. Finding the anchorage using French charts (only country that had attempted to chart the place) was something else.


----------



## tondav3137

Hi everyony.looking at the letters ref the Ore Carriers, it seems no one mentioned the Yorkshire Steamship Co, I did two trips in the Redcar, first to Seven Isles, then down to Brazil, I was Chippy on her. payed off on our return from Brazil in Cardiff about 1959. Tondav3137


----------



## A.D.FROST

tondav3137 said:


> Hi everyony.looking at the letters ref the Ore Carriers, it seems no one mentioned the Yorkshire Steamship Co, I did two trips in the Redcar, first to Seven Isles, then down to Brazil, I was Chippy on her. payed off on our return from Brazil in Cardiff about 1959. Tondav3137


Check out 'Avitar' on post #69(Thumb)


----------



## Erimus

tondav3137 said:


> Hi everyony.looking at the letters ref the Ore Carriers, it seems no one mentioned the Yorkshire Steamship Co, I did two trips in the Redcar, first to Seven Isles, then down to Brazil, I was Chippy on her. payed off on our return from Brazil in Cardiff about 1959. Tondav3137


Redcar,Rievaulx,Ribblehead Ripon...........Ah yes I remember them well..

geoff


----------



## oldseamerchant

Erimus said:


> Redcar,Rievaulx,Ribblehead Ripon...........Ah yes I remember them well..
> 
> geoff


And I trust you remember the 'Altimera' and 'Cerro Bolivar'?


----------



## Erimus

oldseamerchant said:


> And I trust you remember the 'Altimera' and 'Cerro Bolivar'?


Yes I remember all the UK bound Navios Fleet as it was my job to allocate them, within BSC, for the United States Steel contracts ex Puerto Ordaz........I particularly liked the River Class ships...ie Tees Ore, Tyne Ore etc. as we could put them almost everywhere...with full Summer marks cargo at 19100 South Wales & Glasgow...or at 17500 into Birkenhead...the larger Rio class created a few problems with flexibility..

geoff


----------



## TIM HUDSON

During a lull in loading Iron Horse at Almeria late sixties, summer time, many of ships company swimming off main deck. Saloon steward joined them and jumped in and very soon issued frenzied cry for help as 'couldn't swim '. Capt Martucci (in his gentle manner) questioned why he had gone in and the reply was 'I didn't think it would be that deep!'


----------



## Erimus

TIM HUDSON said:


> During a lull in loading Iron Horse at Almeria late sixties, summer time, many of ships company swimming off main deck. Saloon steward joined them and jumped in and very soon issued frenzied cry for help as 'couldn't swim '. Capt Martucci (in his gentle manner) questioned why he had gone in and the reply was 'I didn't think it would be that deep!'


Nice man Captain Martucci.......must admit I had forgooten the name but not the man.......

geoff


----------



## oldseamerchant

Erimus said:


> Yes I remember all the UK bound Navios Fleet as it was my job to allocate them, within BSC, for the United States Steel contracts ex Puerto Ordaz........I particularly liked the River Class ships...ie Tees Ore, Tyne Ore etc. as we could put them almost everywhere...with full Summer marks cargo at *19100* South Wales & Glasgow...or at 17500 into Birkenhead...the larger Rio class created a few problems with flexibility..
> 
> geoff


Amazing the way the trade developed. Cape size ships bound for Redcar (55') carried around 14k in each of the 9 holds or if Port Talbot (48') around 12k each hold. Discharge in each two days and a further two days alongside for repair of TkS Brkts et al.


----------



## Erimus

I wonder how many people met up with our only Indian Bulker, the one with the longest name " Damodar General T J Park"........twin funnelled green hull she looked very smart the one and only time I saw her in Port Talbot.......54,000DWT.

geoff


----------



## oldseamerchant

Did she perform?


----------



## Erimus

oldseamerchant said:


> Did she perform?


Yes, we took her on for a year initially I seem to remember although I cannot think who did the UK Management..perhaps Houlders...that size of vessel was quite popular with the increasing size of berths in UK and being sub-panamax.

Another favourite was the Viva, a Norwegian bulker of 62000 DWT which foundered in 1992....she was a vessel which rarely had problems..

geoff


----------



## Robert Bush

Had a nightmare experience on another big Indian Bulker with a very long name at Yenbo discharging bagged cement. Was charterers rep for the Gokal Brothers they could pick em.


----------



## expats

Erimus said:


> Redcar,Rievaulx,Ribblehead Ripon...........Ah yes I remember them well..
> 
> geoff


I joined the 'Ripon' (at Glasgow in Sept 1964)as junior R/O.

I'd done 3 months on the Esso Hampshire (81,000 tonnes) and found my first sight of this, to me at least, dirty little boat off-putting. However, she was one of the happiest ship I've ever been on....

The skipper was 'Alfie' Cromarty (he lived in the county and his wife bred Shetland ponies) 

I signed off on Christmas eve 1964 in Birkenhead and the last run back was from Sept Isles with hurricane 'Cleo' with us all the way...The galley stoves wouldn't stay alight and we often had corned-beef sandwiches for a meal.....

Good to look back on but rough at the time...


----------



## Erimus

Surely Alf Cromarty was an Orcadian and was a Master with Denholms......Sir Andrew Duncan and Gleddoch I remember well.............or was there another 'Alf'??

geoff


----------



## randcmackenzie

Alfie was certainly a Denholm Master, and bred Shetland ponies, whether in Orkney or in Shetland I can't remember.

BUT ... I do remember that Denholm's took over the last remaining ships of that company for a period.


----------



## Erimus

Strange, i dont remember any of the North Yorkshire ships being with 
Denholms, certainly in 1964 as I was still doing agency on the Tees then prior to moving to BISCO Hq in London to do scheduling of the fleet....

However, we do have ex J&J Fleet Management personnel amongst our SN readers and they have put me right more than once!!

geoff


----------



## John Cassels

Alfie Cromarty was definatly J & J Denholm when I started - 1963.


----------



## muldonaich

i sailed with one eyed cromarty on the dunadd great old man kev.


----------



## expats

Perhaps it's my memory...It's not the first time....I sailed with J & J (on the Duncraig) but the skipper, as I remember, was 'Angus John Macdonald' from Whitehead in N. Ireland....

I'm sure I read a post from someone who was on the Ripon in 1964 perhaps they might know the history of her skippers....


----------



## tiachapman

yes the BISCO SUBMARINES as they were named on the seven islands runs


----------



## Erimus

muldonaich said:


> i sailed with one eyed cromarty on the dunadd great old man kev.


We had a problem with him on the SA.D.........over a crew change, but when we managed to get hold of a copy of his local newspaper 'The Orcadian' he became, almost, sweetness and light........well almost as a one-eyed man from Orkney could be!

geoff


----------



## expats

It must be my memory!!!!!

I've checked and my last trip was from Middlesborough to Port Etienne (now Nouadhibou) back to Birkenhead....I also checked 1964 hurricanes and it must have been Isobelle (that coincides with a souvenir postcard from Sept Isles)....

It looks like the only things I got right were my signing on and offs.....

It's strange how, for umpteen years, I've 'known' things that didn't happen.....


----------



## Malky Glaister

Geoff, I may have written this before but, you should write a book! 

Towards the end of the Denholm ore carrier period they took over DUNBLANE.
A similar vessel to their existing DUN boats. Anyone recall her name prior to becoming DUNBLANE. She may have been Redcar but I cannot for the life of me remember.
Google Dunblane brings unwanted information.

regards

Malky


----------



## ARRANMAN35

*Iron Ore Carriers re Dunblane*

Hi Malky,
She was originally the Redcar of Bolton Steamship Co.
on her departure from J&J she became Ady. Do not know how long she lasted.

Archie


----------



## oldseamerchant

There were one or two berths in Rotterdam that required that ship had the ability to ballast down to very little freeboard to enable the ship to keep below the conveyor belt. Any other memories of these berths?


----------



## Erimus

Malky Glaister said:


> Geoff, I may have written this before but, you should write a book!
> 
> Towards the end of the Denholm ore carrier period they took over DUNBLANE.
> A similar vessel to their existing DUN boats. Anyone recall her name prior to becoming DUNBLANE. She may have been Redcar but I cannot for the life of me remember.
> Google Dunblane brings unwanted information.
> 
> regards
> 
> Malky


Cheers Malky.........Dublane was Redcar.......totally forgotten that!

geoff


----------



## randcmackenzie

Well done Malky, that was the one. Don't know if Alfie was on her though!


----------



## muldonaich

dunblane is the one ic graham went to when he left eurliner kev.


----------



## John Cassels

muldonaich said:


> dunblane is the one ic graham went to when he left eurliner kev.


"Superman "was also on the Dunkyle when I was there before we
were on the GTV's.


----------



## Erimus

mention..of GTV's.........who amongst you had the doubtful honour of serving on GTV Morar!............from memory we once had her doing a Vitoria to Dagenham run ( to get her out of the way for a couple of months almost) and she was reported as passing Dover pilots either 6 or 9 times in one day..........

geoff


----------



## John Cassels

Erimus said:


> mention..of GTV's.........who amongst you had the doubtful honour of serving on GTV Morar!............from memory we once had her doing a Vitoria to Dagenham run ( to get her out of the way for a couple of months almost) and she was reported as passing Dover pilots either 6 or 9 times in one day..........
> 
> geoff


She was also the only British ship to pass Cape Wrath 5 times
in one day.


----------



## Erimus

We once got a call from the Gothland one of the (then) larger vessels at about 22000 which was a real slow one (Curries Leith)....she was making 17 knots through The Pentlands and they thought about water skiing!

geoff


----------



## Woodlark

daytona600 said:


> I have only found this one reference to Orecrest. My Father was the Radio Officer on MV Orecrest in the early sixties, and he always referred to her as his favorite ship. Anyone remember her?


I have 4 small photos of M.V.Orecrest in heavy seas off the Norwegian coast. As a retired graphic designer/illustrator I have taken up my 2nd passion - painting pictures and I have wanted, for some tears, to tackle making two paintings from these pictures. I just wondered if you have any more photos of this or other similar ships. 

My interest in the maritime world originally came from my father, who was RN but served as a leading gunner on armed merchantmen in the war. When I was 22 (1964) I returned from Bordeaux on M.V.Woodlark of the General Steam Navigation Company. This experience seeded a lifelong interest in working ships.

Sorry I can't help you,

Dominic Howell (71, living in Vancouver, Canada)


----------



## John Cassels

Woodlark said:


> I have 4 small photos of M.V.Orecrest in heavy seas off the Norwegian coast. As a retired graphic designer/illustrator I have taken up my 2nd passion - painting pictures and I have wanted, for some tears, to tackle making two paintings from these pictures. I just wondered if you have any more photos of this or other similar ships.
> 
> My interest in the maritime world originally came from my father, who was RN but served as a leading gunner on armed merchantmen in the war. When I was 22 (1964) I returned from Bordeaux on M.V.Woodlark of the General Steam Navigation Company. This experience seeded a lifelong interest in working ships.
> 
> Sorry I can't help you,
> 
> Dominic Howell (71, living in Vancouver, Canada)


Sure that is the orecrest ? , looks awful like one of the Scottish Ore Carriers .


----------



## John Cassels

No , I'm wrong - Orecrest it is . Bad case of thumb in bum and mind in neutral this morning !,


----------



## ian petrie

I was on mvGothland 1963 joined her in Newport went toSanNicholas peru back to Glasgow then over to Sept Isles and back to glasgow


----------



## Erimus

Gothland...real slow ship...we always
added 3 extra days wheb planning her voyages...

Geoff


----------



## ian petrie

single berth accomodation made it a good ship at that time.I think the captains name was mcCormack but will have to check my discharge book


----------



## WEST

Nice photo of the Orecrest from Dominic (Woodlark) I also have the same set of four photos as I was actually onboard the vessel at the time. We were on our way back from Narvik when the steering gear went kaput. A Norwegian ore carrier the Essex stood by us as we had been advised of possible lifeboat stations at one stage, the weather was so bad. Eventually we were taken in tow to Trondheim by an East German fish factory ship Martin Anderson Nexo, which is where these photos originated I believe. Spent a few weeks waiting for parts and engineers from I think Donkins of Glasgow to fly out to get us mobile again. Interesting to see you live in Vancouver I love the place and have holidayed there on 12 occasions.


----------



## done it

hi, i sailed on the essex 
out of port talbot about 1959 she was 3 months old when i joind her she still had the smell of a new ship ,done a few trips in her one was to guyana for boxite 
































































































































































































hi i sailed on the Essex ,


----------



## tiachapman

Redcar / Revaulx/ Ripon/ Ribblehead sailed on them all two or three times with my time with Boltons.


----------



## Erimus

tiachapman said:


> Redcar / Revaulx/ Ripon/ Ribblehead sailed on them all two or three times with my time with Boltons.


One Bolton Master who lived on Teesside apparently had a large dog, a boxer I believe, a visitor from our office,to his home, commented that the dog was called Chief......reply was that it reminded him of every Chief Engineer he had ever met..insomuch as it sat in a corner and slavered all day!

geoff


----------



## tiachapman

capt Ben Lulivivic . died some years ago lived in Acklam . a/b to master


----------



## Erimus

tiachapman said:


> capt Ben Lulivivic . died some years ago lived in Acklam . a/b to master



Exactly so.

geoff


----------



## chadburn

Did he live in Balmoral Drive by any chance?


----------



## Erimus

We always spelled his name Lillevik, but my memory is that he lived on Green Lane...

geoff


----------



## chadburn

My Cousins lived in Acklam (still do), when I was home we often went into the Cambridge, there was a Master who also used the same place for his beverage needs and he had a dog. Cannot remember now if it was a Boxer or a Bulldog


----------



## tiachapman

have a photo of him somewhere will post it if i can find it. used to work for the evening Gazette before he went to sea . i was ships carp many time on ships he was in comand.used to put the fear of christ up to the officers and crew. we got on well together many a time he would come in the capenters shop, and go on about the boro /f c when we got the results on short wave.aways good for a tot of tom thumb as well,


----------



## Erimus

chadburn said:


> My Cousins lived in Acklam (still do), when I was home we often went into the Cambridge, there was a Master who also used the same place for his beverage needs and he had a dog. Cannot remember now if it was a Boxer or a Bulldog


Could be spot on....

geoff


----------



## patrickmac67

I was on the la Colima going into Workington


----------



## patrickmac67

Sorry la colina


----------



## daytona600

*Orecrest*

It's been a while, but I have found some photographs of Orecrest crew at Victoria Beach in South Africa, one attached. This would probably have been 1959 or early 1960's.
I also have pictures from dad's album relating to "Canton digs" (1954), RFA Olna (1954), SS Athenic (1955), Rivercrest (1955-58) and a few more from Orecrest.


----------



## tiachapman

all sold off at the ind of B I S C O charters greeks ran them for a while then scraped


----------



## tom roberts

John Cassels said:


> Seven Islands , once loaded there in 53 minutes .


Visited Seven Islands on the Cheviot one of Souters remember fishing there I had my sea rod the lads were jigging with German Spoon lures and dragging in bucket loads of fish just before up anchor I ceught a beauty of a skate and shared it with the cook a wing each bloody love.Before that trip we had been to Murmansk what a hole it was still in the Cold War era not nice.


----------



## Frank P

On the way to Seven Islands, being a Norwegian ship and the Captain liked fresh fish, the Arabella used to stop over the fishing banks and we used to fish for Cod. While at anchor at Seven Isles we used to fish mainly for crabs and there were some big ones, you also caught other fish. In the photo below it's me with a couple of nice Cod.

Cheers Frank


----------



## Erimus

Arabella,favourite Port Talbot size vessel as she was the largest,along with the Essex,we could use there. Orecrest was one of the middle order.....ah happy days.My first job after transfer to BISC(ore) London,from Middllesbrough, was scheduling the Port Talbot Fleet,trying to balance the input away from neap tides.

Never had much cod,apart from on the Livanita,and in the Hotel in Narvik, but Hanna Mining sent us deep frozen salmon from Seven Islands once.

Geoff


----------



## tiachapman

Erimus said:


> Could be spot on....
> 
> geoff


capt Ben Lulivick


----------



## Erimus

Indeed Capt.Lillivik was the one who called his dog Chief,as all he did was sit on his a... all day and bark,like all c.Engineers...
PoP
Geoff


----------



## George Bis

My time at sea started with iron ore mostly to Port Talbot,(Santa Portablo) and ended with run from Port Cartier to Glasgow with iron ore for Sugar Line.
Amaisingly several of the crew "went adrift" in Port Cartier. Never happened with Denholms that I heard off. Didn't know that there was anything there to visit!


----------



## done it

frank P i used to know some lads off of the Arabella, i sailed on th Essex a norwegian out of port talbot, also the Oremina british i was a deckie about 1959 we used to go to the dances in port talbot also the coffee bar in the main street with little juke boxes on each table had some good times there married a girl from there but broke up after 10 years


----------



## done it

Erimus, i thought the Essex was the largest one ,just fitted in the locks ex fatherinlaw was the lock keeper never got ashore at Seven Isles to quick a turn around


----------



## Frank P

done it said:


> frank P i used to know some lads off of the Arabella, i sailed on th Essex a norwegian out of port talbot, also the Oremina british i was a deckie about 1959 we used to go to the dances in port talbot also the coffee bar in the main street with little juke boxes on each table had some good times there married a girl from there but broke up after 10 years


While I was onboard the Arabella (1971) there was one other English bloke his name was Harry I think that he was from the Manchester area, he was the crew Messman, he had earlier in his career been an AB/deckhand.

Regarding the size of the Arabella, I was told that she was built to the maximum dimensions to fit in the locks at Port Talbot that's how come she had a very long charter (10 years or so) with BISCO

Cheers Frank.............(Thumb)


----------



## Erimus

If there was a difference in deadweight it was only perhaps 100-200 tons on Summer marks,we treated them as 'sisters' cargowise,and similar speed too.Essex I remember sending to the Black Sea port of Poti for Tchiaturi Manganese, went onboard a voyage of two later and they we not impressed as they couldn't go ashore as gangway guarded by large lady with a gun.

Geoff


----------



## calvin

BBBSTEEL said:


> I sailed on Sheaf Field (iron ore) Sheaf Field (General Cargo - not an SD14 but a Doxford Engined liberty replacement and a sister to the Sheaf Crest) Did my time on the ore carriers Lindisfarne, Cheviot, Scottish Vasa but being allergic to North Atlantic and appreciative of J A Pan's charms I volunteered for Sheaf Tyne and the others to go world wide. The married men tended to stay around the UK, being tossed around in Neptune's tennis court. My brother preceded me and was still with Souters, on the Dunstanbugh Castle, when I did a ship delivery to Canada and decided to take their dollars for a living.


were you and bro engineers think one was called arthur you had gran from seaham who was midwife you both lived sunderland


----------



## Anderson David

eddy260 said:


> irish wassa theres a ship i havent heard of almost forgot i done a run to murmask on her thanks for jogging the old memory


Hi
My name Dave Anderson, I sailed on Irish Wassa in 1971 as 4t and third Engineer, the Captain was Goldie, I sailed again in 75 as Second Engineer, I liked it as a ship. I was in Souters from 1969 to 1976 I left Souters for bigger pastures after that, do you have any memories of names of people from those times?


----------



## Anderson David

john shaw said:


> Hi Calvin-- maybe we even sailed together?
> I was a Deck cadet with W.A Souter from 1972, then (quickly) 3rd Mate from 1973. I was in the Dunstanburgh Castle several times-- I truly loved the old "DBC". I was also on "Longstone", "Bamburgh Castle", "Irish Wasa" (formerly "Sheaf Wear"),and my first ever ship was "Scottish Wasa" which I remember was formerly "Iron something", possibly "iron Crown" as mentioned by Les above. I stayed with Souters thru their various incarnations as Souter Hamlet etc, spending most of the late 70s in the "Solvent" Essberger parcels tankers, before my last few trips in the M.O.C. bulkers Equinox/Esplanade.I left the sea in 1985.
> 
> Good, and bad, memories of the old ore-carriers. I must sort all my old photos!


Hi My name is Dave Anderson. I joined the Bamburgh Castle in 1969 as Junior Engineer and worked my way up to second Engineer in 1974. Fro 1972 I sailed on the following ships.
Sheaf Tyne. 12-02-72 To 16-08-72. 3rd eng. Capt Wilson.
Longstone. 23-01-73 To 01-08-73 3rd Eng. Capt James.
Irish Wasa. 29-01-74 To 23-07-74 -2nd Eng.
Lindisfarne. 27-01-75 To 04-07-75-2nd 76. Capt Wilson.
I am retired now and am interested in learning about what happened to the people I worked with in the company.
[email protected]
Could you let me know of people you sailed with?
Regards
Dave Anderson
I sailed on the following ships from


----------



## Anderson David

john shaw said:


> Calvin
> 
> almost correct with the above mate.
> 
> The "Bamburgh" ore carriers are correct-- though the DBC and the Alnwick Castle were actually 105,000dwt bulkers rather than the traditional "ore-carrier"
> 
> The "Sheaf" ore-carriers were the Sheaf Wear (later Irish Wasa as mentioned by you, so two bites at the same cherry!) and Sheaf Field.
> 
> The other managed ore carrier (Whitwill Cole/Salen) was "Scottish Wasa" (ex Iron Crown)
> 
> As to your Ben Line reference, it was the other way round I,m afraid-- Ben Line took over the remaining Souter-owned ships on acquiring the controlling interest of the Sheaf Steam and Bamburgh Shipping companies in 1976


Good morning.
I worked for Souters from 1964 to 1976.
I am interested in hearing about people who worked on these ships and for Souters in general. I would appreciate if you could make contact. I am now retired.

Bamburgh Castle 30-06-69 to 12-12-69 and 13-12-69 4th eng. To 10-01-70
Baltic Ore. 03-03-70 to 14-05-70 4th eng
Sheaf Mount. 17-06-70 to 11-09-70. 4th eng.
Irish Wasa. 24-01-71. To 15-07-71 4th eng./3rd eng. Capt Goldie
Lindisfarne. 06-09-71 To 10-12-71. 3rd eng.
Sheaf Tyne. 12-02-72 To 16-08-72. 3rd eng. Capt Wilson.
Longstone. 23-01-73 To 01-08-73 3rd Eng. Capt James.
Irish Wasa. 29-01-74 To 23-07-74 -2nd Eng.
Lindisfarne. 27-01-75 To 04-07-75-2nd 76. Capt Wilson.
Reards Dave Anderson [email protected]


----------



## Anderson David

rokerman said:


> Hi,
> I was with Souters from 71 to 75 as deck apprentice, then last 6 months uncertified 3rd Mate. Sailed on Scottish Wasa twice, Longstone, Sheaf Field and Stolt Sheaf. Long time ago but happy memories.
> Scottish Wasa and Longstone were iron ore carriers, Sheaf Field general cargo and Stolt Sheaf chemical tanker.
> Joined my first ship Scottish Wasa at drydock South Shields. First foreign port Murmansk in January !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Colin Coates


Hi
My name is Dave Anderson I worked for Souters from 1969 to 1976, I am retired now and interested in hearing from people who worked there.
Bamburgh Castle 30-06-69 to 12-12-69 and 13-12-69 4th eng. To 10-01-70
Baltic Ore. 03-03-70 to 14-05-70 4th eng
Sheaf Mount. 17-06-70 to 11-09-70. 4th eng.
Irish Wasa. 24-01-71. To 15-07-71 4th eng./3rd eng. Capt Goldie
Lindisfarne. 06-09-71 To 10-12-71. 3rd eng.
Sheaf Tyne. 12-02-72 To 16-08-72. 3rd eng. Capt Wilson.
Longstone. 23-01-73 To 01-08-73 3rd Eng. Capt James.
Irish Wasa. 29-01-74 To 23-07-74 -2nd Eng.
Lindisfarne. 27-01-75 To 04-07-75-2nd 76. Capt Wilson.

Regards Dave Anderson [email protected]


----------



## Anderson David

calvin said:


> hi rokerman the sheaf cargo ships were tyne and crest the wear and field were ore carriers then a sdi4/15 launched as the new sheaf field round 1073


I sailed on the Sheaf Tyne in 1972 and Sheaf Mount in 1970 which where the larger Bulk Carriers in Souters. I enjoyed the Sheaf Mount but the Tyne was a nightmare, we had a Chinese crew and we where told we where going to China, they did not like the Captain and Chief Engineer and locked them on the bridge one night, they never bothered me and I thought them good workers. We had a lot of liner leaks and the new seals where rotten, the Chief Engineer made us change them every port even though he was well aware the new ones where rotten. The sheaf mount was a much nicer vessel to sail on and again good crews.


----------



## Andmac70

Nick Balls said:


> Saw the Houlders boats but sailed with the opposition (Mavrolean)
> I haven't really been following to closely but I sailed on both the Victore and the Finnamore Meadow and remember a few names such as Captain Newson and John Blamires (2/0)
> Always the same. Good times on bad ships! Tins of Tennents in Glasgow and Champagne in Murmansk! . I know I was once on the Bridge in dense fog going down the Kola inlet waiting for us to be blow out of the water by the soviet fleet..........They never did ! but fished the 2/E out of the water a couple of nights after we arrived and saved his life!! (Drunk again)
> Then it was back to Betty's


Was on the Victore 3 times captains Newsom, Mccolough, Hansen, bit of a change from the LOF masters, I was 3rd Mate, new John Blamire, we were apprentices together on the Overseas Courier and London Statesman, we had a great time.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

Erimus said:


> Indeed Capt.Lillivik was the one who called his dog Chief,as all he did was sit on his a... all day and bark,like all c.Engineers...
> PoP
> Geoff


Just came across this reference to Captain Lilivik...trying hard to find something good to say but apologies because I'm just going to give up...


----------



## Anderson David

George Bis said:


> My time at sea started with iron ore mostly to Port Talbot,(Santa Portablo) and ended with run from Port Cartier to Glasgow with iron ore for Sugar Line.
> Amaisingly several of the crew "went adrift" in Port Cartier. Never happened with Denholms that I heard off. Didn't know that there was anything there to visit!


When I was Second Engineer, a Junior went crazy and attacked me on a landing, we went through the Electricians cabin door and the big guy sat on him. The Junior calmed down but the Captain had called the Mounties and they took him off and sent him home. Sadly I was thinking of asking for him to be promoted, which did not happen. He had been in prison for violence and I guess he could not control it. I know there was a shop there but never went ashore. One time we went in with a new junior, he was in bed, when he woke up he asked when do we get there, he did not know we where on our way home.
Regards
Dave Anderson.


----------



## Anderson David

Seemore said:


> Hi all
> Just like to add a few ore carriers I sailed on 1957 River Afton - Bamburgh Castle 1960 - Dalhanna 1960 and Lindisfarne1961, photo of the River Afton would be appreciated
> seemore


I sailed on Bamburgh Castle and Lindisfarne two of the better Souter ore carriers in my opinion. The Second Engineer on Bamburgh Castle was Andy McNaught, a man I have a lot of time for. I have not heard from him in a while, I presume he has passed on. Also Captain Wilson on Lindisfarne, a tough but fair man, he died in 1991.


----------



## Anderson David

calvin said:


> were you and bro engineers think one was called arthur you had gran from seaham who was midwife you both lived sunderland





Ian said:


> (Thumb) I was on "LINDISFARNE" Tyne to Peru, payed off in the Tyne, bad ship in all respects


When was this, I sailed on Lindisfarne as 4th and Second engineer, I thought it was one of the better Souter Ore Carriers, I only did Bisco Charters and left it 04-07-76 for more modern ships.


----------



## Anderson David

Seemore said:


> Hi all
> Just like to add a few ore carriers I sailed on 1957 River Afton - Bamburgh Castle 1960 - Dalhanna 1960 and Lindisfarne1961, photo of the River Afton would be appreciated
> seemore


Bamburgh Castle1969 and Lindisfarne 1971 where both decent ships when I sailed on them a bit rough but good runners. I just did BISCO runs on them to a lot of Iron Ore loaders, not many worth a visit in reality, but I learned a lot, and went on to better things.


----------



## Anderson David

calvin said:


> remember souters ore carriers were bamburgh castle lindisfarne longstone cheviot dunstanburgh castle sheaf wear and field also baltic wasa and irish wasa on charter and management the cargo ones were sheaf tyne crest and royal also think they had alnwick castle


I was Second Engineer on Lindisfarne o its last trip for Souters, it was bought by a Chinese guy and we docked in Liverpool. He put me in a hotel and asked that I attend the vessel every day to train his crew on the layout and to pull two pistons. He has a Swedish (I think) superintendent and asked me to stay with the ship and he would make me a Super, I told him no thanks and the Swede told me I was making a big mistake, as he was rolling in it. I often wonder if I did the right thing.


----------



## Tedddy

Warder54 said:


> *My 1st trip*
> 
> Hi, been fun reading all the Ore carrier posts!
> My first trip after NSTS Gravesend was the MV La Estancia bulk carrier in June 1969. Joined with a pal from Thanet Tech catering college Colin French. It was also my first time flying, as I was flown from London to Rotterdam to join the ship - all very exciting! The crew was full of "characters" Peter Crees the chief cook - openly Gay, great cook and a laugh a minute, Shelty an AB always drunk and trying to jump ship - anywhere! he was stopped at the gangway in Monrovia wearing about 6 layers of clothing staggering about hoping his ploy would not be noticed - I'm sure all his fines courtesy of the skipper must have matched his wages on most trips!! Skipper was a Mr Shiells if I remember correctly. I paid off just before Christmas with the princely sum of £106 after bond and deductions - still have the pay slip (*))
> 
> Happy days!


Hi. I was on the ship at this time ( I think). I was a junior engineer with another two juniors all from Scotland. The trip was always Rotterdam to Monrovia. There was a French lad on the ship who was related to Louis Drefus. We spent about a month indock in Scheidam, Holland.


----------



## duquesa

Erimus said:


> If there was a difference in deadweight it was only perhaps 100-200 tons on Summer marks,we treated them as 'sisters' cargowise,and similar speed too.Essex I remember sending to the Black Sea port of Poti for Tchiaturi Manganese, went onboard a voyage of two later and they we not impressed as they couldn't go ashore as gangway guarded by large lady with a gun.
> 
> Geoff


Very true back then. Remember those "ladies" well. Even walked along with you to read the fore & aft marks.


----------



## Ocean Blue

John Cassels said:


> Pioneer must be long gone by now.
> 
> I was on her in '69 and she had a Spanish crowd . When were you there ?.


----------

